#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【連載】赤色獵犬 Red Hound （05/12新增第六章）

## 老虎TigerHood

赤色獵犬 Red Hound 第一章 「Opening」

(請搭配BGM食用)

*BGM:*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcIZtREgbsE
Chrono Cross OST - Forest of Cutting Shadows


　　過去……到現在回想起，還是種令人難以抹去的──折磨
　　　
　　鮮紅色的圍巾，隨著冷風搖曳著，皚皚白雪中，宛如火焰一般飛舞，雖然豔麗，但對於隱蔽性而言，卻極其致命。

　　破舊的建築物中，燈火明亮，今晚深夜將會有一場盛會，來自各個「管制區」，反抗組織的首領將會群聚一堂，一年一度的祕密集會。

　　我躲在陰暗的小閣樓裡，透過瞄準鏡，觀察著後門的動向。

　　鏡頭清楚地捕捉到距離我不遠處，一位高大的馬獸人，正點著打火機的他，身著樸素的襯衫，但肯定也是個來頭不小，首領級的大人物。

　　我所收到的命令──「清除所有的障礙物」，雖然與這位受人無冤無仇，不過他口中的那根菸，即將成為最後的晚餐。

　　緊握住身上的圍巾，我閉上雙眼，默默祈禱著：


　　「So do not fear , for I am with.」


　　顫抖的雙手，扣下無情的版機，子彈劃破空氣射出，擊穿馬獸人的胸口，鮮血從那駭人的窟窿湧出，素色的襯衫被染成暗紅。

　　疼痛並沒有消磨他的意識，馬獸人直覺性地壓住傷口，腰間掏出一把手槍，警覺並做好反擊的準備。
　　
　　可惜緊接而來的第二發擊穿了太陽穴，馬獸人就像脫線人偶般，攤坐在血泊中，直到身體漸漸失去了溫度。



　　「出入口已經清空完畢。」

　　我強忍住全身的顫抖，使用著無線電回報現況。

　　並不是因為寒冷，而是在奪去對方生命的那一刻，我遲疑了，莫名的罪惡感絞在心裡，讓我失去了以往的準度。

　　「炸藥也安置完成，可以撤退了。」從另一端，無線電傳來了回應：「你沒事吧？聲音有些古怪。」


　　「沒事，我很好。」


　　為了不讓另一端擔心，我故作鎮靜態，語氣刻意壓得平淡。


　　「鼎鼎大名的赤色獵犬該不會害怕了吧，放輕鬆點，哈哈──」

　　一聽到語尾那惱人的笑聲，我立刻切斷了通話連結，就算自己沒能親眼看見，那張厭惡的笑容表情也足以深深刻在心頭上。



　　我所屬「組織」內獸人傭兵部隊，成員大多數都沒有名字，皆是由代號相稱，也許因為自己在任務時，時常繫著一條赤紅色的圍巾，又是犬獸人之原故，他人都叫我「赤色獵犬」，赤色毛皮，強大的狩獵者。

　　但我去十分不喜歡這個外號，這彷彿一隻沉浸於鮮血，愉悅且陶醉於獵殺及這腥臭的液體中，凶惡的獵狗，四周堆滿了名為戰利品般，受害著的骸骨

　　──如同煉獄般的場景，充滿了殺戮的氣息。

　　想到這裡，身體不由得打了個冷顫。

　　
　　然而身為一個傭兵，卻畏懼著死亡，不僅是自己，敵人的死亡也同樣感到害怕，這種丟臉的心態，被其他人知道豈不是會被嘲笑，同時也玷汙了一路栽培我的恩師。


　　「找到入侵者了。」

　　「快點殺了他，為老大報仇。」

　　
　　正當我苦於沒有結論的思考時，雜亂的腳步聲，黑色西裝的獸人，各個手拿武器並凶狠的瞪著我，蜂蟻般可怕的數量，幾乎快將這簡陋的閣樓淹沒。

　　我搖頭，沉溺於回憶中，一不小心就錯過了脫逃的時機，面對眼前如此危險的場面，要輕易突破絕對是不可能的，情況可說是糟糕到了極點。

　　不過我很清楚，自己可不能在這死去。

　　身體向後一躍，整個人漂浮在半空中，那一瞬間，建築物內陣陣巨響，連空氣都在震動著，炸彈引爆所引起的火災，猛烈的火勢快速傳開，蔓延到整間閣樓，四周銀白色的雪花，也被染上烈燄般的炙紅。

　　「搞什麼，已經超過約定的時間了，你人到底在哪裡。」

　　模糊中，能夠清楚聽見，耳內無線電的發聲器也傳來了可怕的怒吼，一點也不輸給炸彈爆破時的震撼。

　　「抱歉，稍微放輕鬆過頭了。」我淡淡的回應。

　　幸虧整棟建築物並不高，底下又有厚重的草皮作為緩衝，我並沒有受到太大嚴重的傷害，頂多是皮肉擦傷而已。

　　躺著眺望滿遍星空，深夜裡那顆明亮的圓月，讓我的內心冷靜不少。

　　我可不能夠輕易死去，畢竟在成為獨當一面的傭兵前，我要好好的活下去，這不僅僅是為了個人的願望，同時也是為了那位……自己所尊敬的獸人。




　　
　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊





　　我喜歡在任務結束後，泡個舒舒服服的澡，將自己麻痺在熱水中，能以短暫忘卻，任何的煩惱還有傷痛，釋放全身所有的壓力。

　　水面漂浮著白煙，朦朧的水蒸氣，微微能看見倒影，看見過去的自己……　

　　 那是段出生在戰亂中悲慘的開始，失去父母的自己，獨自猶走在殘破的街頭，瀕臨死亡之際，我被獸人部隊發現，並被帶離了這可怕混亂的地方。

　　也許是受到部隊的強悍而憧憬，我主動提出成為傭兵的要求，發誓一定要成為和他們一樣堅強的存在，進而去幫助更多需要幫助的對象。

　　從那天起，我的人生有極大的轉變，成為了獸人部隊的一份子，接受了許多嚴格的訓練，由隊長一手帶大，經過多次的任務經驗後，逐漸變得有名氣，並得到了「赤色獵犬」這響亮的稱號。

　　但隨著時間的推進，同伴一個個失去，越是進步，越能夠了解自己的無力，每天與死神搏鬥，我的人生不過是從一個地獄，脫離到另一個地獄罷了

　　──也許死亡才是真正的解脫也說不定。



　　
　　「我們赤色獵犬小朋友，別擺一張臭臉嘛。」背部一個強烈的拍擊將我拉回現實。「這不是好好的完成任務了？笑一個吧。」

　　我轉過身來，一隻狼獸人正笑嘻嘻地看著我。

　　打著赤膊，下半身浸在熱水中，壯碩結實的肌肉在戰場的洗禮下，刻上大大小小光榮的傷疤，手叉著腰，雖然面帶著笑容，殺氣卻毫不掩飾地散發出，朝向我射來。

　　隊長十分的生氣，雖然從外觀的微笑中難以辨別，不過我相當肯定。

　　「真的很抱歉。」我雙手合掌，大聲地道歉，整個澡堂充滿了迴音，害怕得低下頭來，完全不敢直視著眼前的修羅鬼神。

　　狼獸人沒有多餘的動作，只是輕輕撫著我的後腦，苦笑道：「平安無事就好了，別儘做些會讓我擔心的事。」

　　我很清楚，眼前這位獸人部隊的隊長，是整個「組織」裡最關心我的人，會如此憤怒也是理所當然的。

　　他不僅教導我作戰的技巧，做人處事的道哩，每當我深陷危機時，總是率先過來支援，好幾個寧靜的夜晚，陪我訴苦，敞開心胸地分享內心的想法，默默照顧我、保護我，對於沒有父母的自己來說，隊長就像是家人一樣親暱，也為了報答他，自己發誓一定要快點成為個獨當一面的獸人。
　
　　有時候我卻認為他是個奇怪的狼獸人，身為一隊之長，經驗也是如此豐富，面對過的生死離別肯定也不少，背負如此沉重的壓力，笑容卻比任何人還要燦爛，並支持著每一位夥伴。

　　被隊友戲稱為「笑狼」，總讓人感覺傻傻的，也不知道這外號是讚美還是諷刺，不過他本人倒也是挺開心就是了。

　　「你這傢伙，心裡該不會在偷偷說我壞話吧！」隊長瞇著眼，整張狼臉貼過來，表情顯得有些狡猾。「瞧你滿臉通紅，肯定是心虛了。」

　　「才沒有，只是有些困惑罷了。」我不以為然地撇開視線，總覺得被看透的感覺有些不是滋味。

　　「我們大名鼎鼎的赤色獵犬，也會有青春期的煩惱？」狼獸人大笑：「就讓隊長我來好好幫你開導一下。」

　　戰場上成熟穩重，對待同伴彬彬有禮，私底下卻相當不正經，常常喜歡開我玩笑，陪我鬧著玩，我也不討厭就是了。

　　「那……要怎麼樣才能像隊長一樣勇敢，保持著笑容呢？」我小聲咕噥，感覺有些害羞。

　　話一出，狼獸人一臉錯愕，失望地看著我，難道他是真心希望我問出一些勁爆的話題嗎？

　　「還以為是有點色色的問題啊。」狼獸人喪氣地自言自語。


　　還真的被我猜中了，而且要聊青春期的話題，在這種兩個大男人坦承相見的場合不太適合吧，再說我和隊長也──

　　「聽著，我一點也不勇敢。」隊長嚴肅地看著我。「和其他人一樣，也有著弱點和不想失去，想要守護的東西。」

　　我疑惑，隊長所要保護的東西，指的是自己的性命嗎？難道也是他勇敢面對任何困難的原因？

　　「笑容，對於生者和死者來說，是最好的慰藉。」狼獸人看著手腕上，歲月已久的傷疤，眼神有些寂寞。「畢竟我們之所以能生存，原因是建立在他人的犧牲上。」
　　
　　對於夥伴及死去的敵人，透過笑容來，一種自我安慰的心態嗎？

　　也許這正是我所缺乏的，不過我卻笑不出來，也覺得沒有任何的意義。每當我閉上雙眼，彷彿能夠聽見死希望，放棄渴望任何人的原諒

　　──我只是在為了自己的理想，踐踏他們的屍體前進。



　　
　　「好像不小心把氣氛搞得有些僵。」隊長靠過來，用他溫暖的大手搓著我。「很快就是你十四歲生日了，也沒有特別想要的禮物呢？」

　　「我不用禮物，只要能和隊長一樣，成為一位優秀的傭兵，我就已經滿足了。」
　　　
　　這確實是我的真心話，根本沒有多餘的時間和心力去思考生日，在這種滿危險的生活環境中，能夠多活一天就算一天，只要能達成這個理想，就算因此付出極大的努力，也在所不惜。

　　「變得和我一樣嗎？」狼獸人雖然神情溫和，語氣中卻帶著幾分失望：「我倒是不這麼希望。」

　　雖然只是隊長的隨口一句，卻在我腦中揮之不去。

　　隊長並不希望我成為個傭兵，這樣豈不是將我所有的努力完全否定掉，更是譏諷一直以來支持著自己的理想？既然隊長是如此的看不起我，當初為何還要拯救我、教導我，教導一個如此敬仰你的我？

　　「我並沒有特別意思，你別太在意。」隊長拍拍我肩膀後，就直接離開了浴室。「別泡過頭，明天晚上還有任務，早點休息吧。」

　　眼淚不爭氣地掉下來，我不懂，真的完全不懂。

　　整間澡堂都是我的啜泣聲，空蕩蕩的存在，這時候我才發現，明明以前還能聽到夥伴開心的聊天，然而不知從何開始，這種喧鬧場景早就成為了回憶，已經回不來了。




＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊



　　晚上我並沒有睡好，隔天整個下午都在思考著隊長的話，如此開朗的他，竟然也會有這種寂寞的表情，他到底想告訴我些啥麼？

　　「赤色獵犬，專心一點。」

　　一個嚴厲的聲音打斷我的思緒，朝著聲音的來源抬頭一看，隊長站在指揮台上，怒視著我。「專心一點，當心大意要了你的小命。」

　　揉揉眼，總覺得最近常常分心，可能是過度勞累吧，為了讓運轉過度的大腦稍微透透氣，我環顧四周放鬆一下，也順便了解一下這次任務的隊友。

　　兩位獸人一高一矮的站在我面前，熊獸人「川仔」，身材高壯的他擅長肉搏體術，但暴躁的脾氣以致我不太敢接近他，所以了解甚少，旁邊的瘦小鬣狗獸人則是我第一次看見，大概是新進成員，初次上戰場吧。

　　「這次的目標，主要是控制著亞洲第二『管制區』，獸人反抗團體『黑龍會』的首領。」隊長詳細地說明這次的任務大綱：
　　
　　「突破大門後，川仔守著門口，鬣狗去別館安裝炸藥，我和赤色獵犬則趁機前往主館二樓，暗殺目標。」

　　「收到！」全隊很有精神的答應。

　　我拍拍雙頰提振精神，隊長向來是個有話直說，一位豪邁的獸人，有啥麼疑問等到任務結束後，當面再詢問他就行了，現在必須先將精神全心全意地集中在戰場上，一定要讓隊長好好看看，努力成長後的自己。









　　並沒有被烏雲所遮掩，夜月如同昨天般的皎潔，才經過晚上，地面就已經累積一層厚實的雪，小隊潛伏在目標別墅的門口，等待川仔輕鬆解決門口守衛後，就依照各自命令分散行動。

　　我和隊長由中庭花園後方的牆壁攀爬，藉由窗戶進入主館的二樓，一路上都刻意保持安靜，不敢有任何的大意。

　　雖然根據情報指出，因為昨晚我和隊長的騷動，導致「黑龍會」大批的人力都派遣過去支援，而留在這棟祕密別墅的，只剩下少數的保鑣及避難的「黑龍會」首領，這可說是除掉這禍害的大好機會。

　　明明同為獸人的他們，卻刻意要挑起與人類的戰爭，造成許多家庭破碎，也因為這些反抗組織，我生長的家鄉陷入一片戰亂，「組織」為了要創造一個和平美好的環境，這幾年來極力討閥這些惡黨。



　　「這裡是別館鬣狗，已完成炸彈配置。」

　　「收到。」

　　小隊間透過無線電連絡著，每位成員都有專屬的頻道，分別連接著隊長的總機，不管任何艱難的任務，只要小隊間能夠相互合作，一切都能夠克服的。



　　待我們解決完窗邊的守衛，確保走廊上清空後，隊長關掉身上的無線電，脫下面罩並背對著我。


　　「有些話，我一定得要當面告訴你。」語氣凝重，狼獸人正經地說：「這很可能是我最後一次的任務。」


　　他的言行和舉動完全嚇到我，如果是玩笑，我並不覺得有任何的趣味存在，惱怒低吼：「別在任務的時候，講這麼不吉利的宣言。」


　　「我的意思是，自己要逃離『組織』，脫離傭兵的生活。」隊長轉過來揮揮手，示意要我放心，一種似笑非笑的表情。


　　然而這卻讓我更加困惑了。「那為什麼要告訴我這些。」



　　「其實我也想過很多，包括你想要成為一個優秀傭兵的願望。」狼獸人搔搔耳朵，不好意思的笑著：「別讓我說第二次喔，我希望你能和我一起離開。」

　　我原本以為，生活重心完全投入於任務的隊長，如此深愛著部隊的他，能夠死在沙場對他來說，將是最好的結果。

　　然而他卻提出一起離開獸人部隊的念頭，離開「組織」，甚至要我離開一直以來的目標，支持著自己活到到今天的夢想。

　　但是早已滿身罪孽的我們，真的能逃離這早已讓人絕望的無間地獄嗎？「組織」對於叛逃者又會做出何種處置呢？要是只有隊長一個人離開的話，最壞的狀況就是我必須與他交戰，焦慮和緊張，負面的思考充斥著我整個大腦。



　　事情發生得太快，導致我不知道如何去面對，面對現在的隊長。


　　「任務結束後，再告訴我答案吧。」狼獸人帶回面罩，對我比了個勝利的手勢：「我們就好好的完成，這最後一次的任務吧。」

　　就算沒能親眼看見，那充滿精神的笑容，早就已經深深刻在我的內心深處。



＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊



　　一路上有著不少保鑣，但是在我和隊長的合作之下，並不難對付，十分輕易的就來到最深處的房間──首領的寢室。

　　誇張的門扉上，鑲著許多絢麗的寶石，不僅是象徵一種權威者的霸氣，更能凸顯房間主人的尊貴及重要性。
　　
　　雖然是個極為重要的角色，單論守備卻有些薄弱，順利到不禁讓人懷疑的地步。

　　「準備好，我要開門了。」

　　和隊長一個默契地點頭，我狠狠的將大門撞開，原本應該是寢室的空間，卻空無一物，別說是房間了，就連基本的傢俱也沒有，地上整片灰塵，毫無使用過的痕跡。

　　「川仔，出入口的部分，有沒有任何動靜？」隊長冷靜地詢問。

　　目標的確有可能早就離開了這哩，這樣如此單薄的戒備也就說得過去。

　　「這裡是大門川仔，一切正常。」

　　這就奇怪了，既然目標沒有離開，根據地圖上所顯示的，眼前這房間確實是標示位置並沒有錯，整個別墅就這麼大，除了主館以外，很難想像有其他地方可以躲藏……

　　等一下，如果我沒有記錯的話，確實還剩下一個地方。

　　「隊長，目標可能在客人使用的別館裡。」乍然大悟，但心中一種不協調感卻越來越強。

　　「鬣狗聽得到嗎？目標很有可能在你附近，別輕舉妄動。」狼獸人緊張的呼喚，無線電卻只剩下一片雜訊。

　　「鬣狗，聽到請回答。」

　　沒有任何人答覆，一股不安油然生起，恐懼般的沉默席捲而來。

　　目標失去了蹤影，完全不知所措的我們，就像是在大海中迷失了方向，同伴間失聯，只能靜靜地等待時間一分一秒過去。

　　「哼──。」最先打破緘默的，是一個不知名的笑聲，從鬣狗的頻道中發出：「你就是隊長『笑狼』對吧？」

　　「我是『黑龍會』首領，以後還請多多指教了。」


　　──惡夢，才正要開始。　



各位晚安，我是老虎
在這裡為你們獻上　赤色獵犬 Red Hound 第一章 「憶程」
原是屬於獸人高中外傳的「赤色獵犬」
經過大幅動的修改後，重新以「赤色獵犬 Red Hound」的方式重生。

而舊版本我也以雲端的方式保留下來

點我看舊赤色獵犬

謝謝秋山遼繪製的封面
新的一年也請各位多多指教！

----------


## 狼狗傑

雖然情節節奏稍嫌過快與跳躍，轉折很生硬，敘事口吻也不成熟（並不是用敘事主角是名未成年人就能合理化的問題）
然而基本上此篇已在狼版文學作品平均水準之上。
很喜歡故事最後「父子傳承」的感覺：雷克薩→雷克斯，還有「笑狼」。

----------


## 老虎TigerHood

> 雖然情節節奏稍嫌過快與跳躍，轉折很生硬，敘事口吻也不成熟（並不是用敘事主角是名未成年人就能合理化的問題）
> 然而基本上此篇已在狼版文學作品平均水準之上。
> 很喜歡故事最後「父子傳承」的感覺：雷克薩→雷克斯，還有「笑狼」。


謝謝狼狗傑大的建議 :wuffer_grin: ！回覆的有些晚SORRY
聽了前輩的建議後，我也將這篇文章做了大幅度的修改。（可能將會拆成兩部分）

希望能有比之前的通順許多

----------


## 老虎TigerHood

*赤色獵犬RedHound 第二章 「Ambush」*

*(請搭配BGM食用)*

*BGM：*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8Wk2I1Y9sA
Ragnarok Online - Monastery In Disguise





　　還記得那一天，同樣是個寒冷的雪天。


　　首次上戰場，執行「組織」的任務──鎮壓管制區內的暴動──雖然面對的只是一群未經訓練的獸人平民，但內心的激動卻冷靜不下來，不安且恐懼著。
　　

　　四周傳來辱罵，面對著每一位毒怨表情，全身就像被巨石壓住，沉重的令人窒息，對方只是群手無寸鐵、盲從反抗軍作亂的棋子，為了這可悲又無知的信念，甚至連死亡都還未準備好。


　　正當敵我雙方僵持拉鋸著，冰冷的槍聲突然響起，場面瞬間大亂，嘶吼夾帶著絕望，無暇的白雪染上大片腥紅的液體，反抗軍躲在群眾中，對我們展開突擊，逃竄的人民成為他們最佳盾牌，和我歲數差不多的孩童，下一秒卻成為溫熱的肉塊被踐踏著，慘絕人寰。


　　在我方眾多的傷亡之下，隊長下達了撤退的命令，但自己卻被眼前的慘劇震懾住，迷失了方向，獨自被遺留在這片陌生的屍骸中，等待回神過來，早已經被反抗軍團團圍住。



　　「難道人生就要在這裡結束了？」


　　捫心自問，沒有任何值得留念的回憶，也不會有人因為我的逝去而哭泣，就這樣默默地孤獨死去。


　　正當我慢慢閉上眼，開始接受這個事實之際，一個宏亮的聲音卻叫住我……


　　「面對敵人時，把眼睛給我睜開。」


　　一隻高大的狼獸人出現在眼前，輕鬆解決我身邊的反抗軍，臉上得意的笑容彷彿陽光一般燦爛──這是戰場上，我與隊長第二次的相遇。





　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊





　　「手下調教的不錯，直到現在眼神都還沒放棄希望啊。」無線電內傳來刺耳的聲音，令人發狂，一種惡魔的耳語。


　　「是否能放過我的同伴，一切的責任由我這的隊長來承擔。」狼獸人壓低語氣哀求著，雖然說是逼不得已才作出的決定，卻讓我全身起雞皮疙瘩。


　　「隊長你不可以──」嘴巴被粗糙的大手壓住，想說的話卻被硬生生吞回去……


　　「有個這麼重義氣的獸人當寵物，調教起來肯定非常有趣。」黑龍會首領輕浮的狂笑，繚繞整間寢室。「而前提是要你們還能夠存活下去。」


　　切斷訊息前，清楚聽見鬣狗淒涼的哀嚎，伴隨著無數的爆炸聲。安置在別館的炸藥全數被點燃，一聲又一聲的巨大聲響，天搖地動，不需幾秒鐘的時間，整棟別墅陷入一片火海。


　　「我們必須馬上離開這裡。」隊長冷靜地牽起我，身體卻反射性回避掉，瞳孔睜大，控制不住顫抖。


　　緊抱住脖間的紅色圍巾，隊友痛苦的悲鳴充斥整個大腦，如同魔咒般旋繞，還以為自己早已能夠接受這樣的死亡場面，緊要關頭下卻是如此奄奄無力，面對逐漸逼近的火勢，明明知道自己必須要跨出那一步，心中充滿無奈和不甘心，卻只能傻傻愣在原地。


　　「大名鼎鼎的赤色獵犬，難道被嚇到走不動了？」隊長用力重擊我的屁股，同樣也發出巨響，並索性地直接將我抱起來。「抓穩了，我們要破窗脫逃啦！」


　　臀部疼痛讓我清醒不少，一直聽到大的那句玩笑話，現在卻多少給了自己些許的勇氣，難以形容的感覺，說起來還真事有點諷刺啊！


　　然而隊長的話卻讓我冷汗直流，著急地扭動著。「你是笨蛋嗎？從這裡跳下去簡直和自殺沒兩樣。」


　　「現在終於能理解我昨天的感受了？」狼獸人會心一笑：「安啦，我不會讓你死掉的。」


　　一聽到他還記得昨晚的傻事，我就馬上害臊地低下頭來，頓時無語，正確來說是羞愧得完全不知道該說些啥麼。隊長抓住我後直直向前，「砰！」的一聲衝破窗戶，飄灑在夜空中的玻璃碎片，透著月光折射出七彩的光輝，總覺得時間像是靜止一樣。


　　狼獸人緊緊抱住，將我護在懷裡，微微嗅到隊長身上的味道，有種懷念、心裡暖暖的，想要就這樣永遠持續下去，緊接而來的衝擊卻將我拉回現實。有隻結實的狼肉墊擋著，所以並沒有想像中劇痛，不過從隊長臉上扭曲的笑容來看，肯定是摔個七葷八素。


　　「年紀也不小了，就是愛逞強。」我小聲地抱怨。


　　狼獸人也不甘示弱地回嗆：「少囉說，老子才三十歲而已。」


　　老子嗎？好久沒聽見隊長使用這類的自稱詞，這種放下身段，互相調侃彼此的畫面，眼看著大量從四面八方而來的追兵，要是能慎選下時機，必定值得好好回味一番。


　　「你先逃吧，等我和川仔會合後，就會跟上你的。」隊長苦笑，從腰間掏出兩把短槍。


　　就算是這種生死關頭，隊長還是將同伴的安危擺在第一順位，狼獸人凝重的笑容，彷彿就像死前的道別般揪住我的心頭，內心忐忑不安，充滿無奈的哀傷……
　　

　　──我在抗拒，害怕自己將會失去隊長？


　　「要死一起死，我們是隊友吧。」身體緊緊貼著隊長，同樣也拿出武器做好交戰準備。


　　「快走，這是命令。」狼獸人豎起眉毛，大聲嘶吼：「大名鼎鼎的赤色──」


　　「夠了，我可不想兩天內聽見這麼多次相同的話語。」打斷隊長，我冷冷回應道：「正因為是赤色獵犬，現在才更必須違抗你。」


　　對我來說，隊長就是我的唯一，沒有他也不會有現在的自己，要我做出拋下主人（隊長），獨自苟且偷生地活下去，這算啥麼獵犬，雖然自己相當厭惡這個稱號，不過這同時也代表了我的信念，更是生存的價值。


　　狼獸人瞪大雙眼地看著我，表情充滿驚喜和呆滯。「你變了，和我越來越不像了，我可沒你那麼的叛逆。」


　　「這不正是你所期望的嗎？」我帶著諷刺的口氣：「我不會讓隊長一個人去送死的。」
　
　
　　「噗哈哈──」隊長爆笑，充滿自信地對我比個勝利手勢，使勁拍打我的肩膀。「傻孩子，我可是無敵的，也不打算死在這裡。」


　　狼獸人的眼神中，散發出強烈的──名為生存希望的光芒──強烈且耀眼，看到後我也安心不少，隊長都說到這個份上了，要是我還不相信的話，豈不愧對於「家人」兩字的信賴了？


　　「笨隊長，你可不要掛掉啊！」


　　「廢話少說，也不想想自己是誰教大的。」


　　這一刻，兩個獸人背對著背，並不是師徒，也不是恩人的關係，一種超越任何感情，如同搭擋般互相信任對方。


　　「我的後背就交給你了，赤色獵犬。」隊長微微一笑，一派輕鬆說道：「逃出去後，會用無線電連繫你的。」


　　「你的射擊可別拖我後腿，笑狼隊長。」平靜的回應，雙方一個默契擊掌，我向地面一蹬，往後門的方向跑去。


　　大火延燒整個後花園，還有人山人海的獸人擋在前方，淺略估計二十來人，每一位手上都有配置突擊步槍等強大的砲火，但這卻完全無法構成擋住我逃脫的阻礙，既然沒有道路的話，只要自己開闢一條不就行了。


　　懷中拿出一顆球狀的手榴彈，輕輕的用嘴巴拔出前端的安全栓，朝著熊熊烈火的花園扔去，順著拋物線的方向精準地掉落到後園的正中央，隨著榴彈爆炸所引起的爆風，將滿是烈焰的樹葉和花朵吹到人群中，和我所預計的一樣，密不透風的防備因為這突如其來的「驚喜」而產生出漏洞。


　 趁著這陣騷動，我舉起短槍，一面閃躲子彈，一面朝著出口的方向奔去，岌岌可危，但我的內心異常的平靜，赤紅色的圍巾在人群間穿梭，宛如一顆子彈般，快速且致命。


　　過去的回憶像跑馬燈般在我腦中流轉著，雖然這十四年下來，並沒有太多快樂的回憶，不過和隊長相處的每一天，都是我無可取代的寶藏。在我第一次執行任務時，拯救我的那副笑容，就算沒機會再次看見，也早已經深深刻在我心上。


　　這倒也讓我想起當時的回憶……





　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊




　　隊長的出現，老實說我非常的意外，嚇傻的臉難以表達內心的感激，只能默默跪坐在原地。


　　「沒事吧，站得起來嗎？」狼獸人親切地詢問。


　　「為什麼隊長會出現在這裡？」我疑惑，十分地疑惑。原先下達撤退命令的他，現在卻出乎預料般的出現在我面前。


　　「我不會丟下任何夥伴的。」隊長背起癱軟的自己。「我們一定能回到部隊裡的。」


　　像個大孩子一樣，開朗而充滿朝氣，一路上不斷鼓勵著我，在這寒冷的冬天裡，明顯感受到他那溫暖的體溫，厚實的肩膀成為我唯一的依靠。


　　「那是獸人部隊的隊長。」


　　「快瞄準，殺了他就是我們的勝利。」


　　背後傳來吵雜的腳步聲，一身漆黑的西裝，很明顯就是反抗軍的獸人，因為背著我，狼獸人無法對這些直逼的威脅展開反擊，只好一昧的閃躲，所幸彼此的距離不短，頂多是被子彈小小擦傷而已。


　　但是心裡很清楚，在這厚重的雪地上奔跑，對於體力也是一大負擔，更別說還存在著我這「累贅」，被敵人追上只是遲早的問題。


　　「小子，背後的敵人就交給你了。」


　　狼獸人遞給我一把手槍，雖然樣貌在傭兵訓練時可說是在熟悉不過的武器，不過這卻是我第一次實際操作到真槍，接過的瞬間彷彿觸電般，冰冷透過指尖，感覺傳遍全身，一種難以言喻的不協調，差點還不小心掉到地上。


　　緊緊握住手上的槍械，這是殺人的道具，罪惡的象徵，但為了生存我必須使用，知道如此卻下不了手，腦中不斷出現可怕的影像，身體抵抗而發抖著，矛盾而猶豫不決。


　　「第一次用真槍嗎？我來教你。」狼獸人慢慢摸著我的額頭，試圖安撫焦躁不安的自己。「『So do not fear , for I am with.』（別害怕，我與你同在）。」


　　「不過我也不指望能射中，只要多少有點阻嚇效果就可以了。」


　　隊長一個步驟接一個步驟，細心的指導我，從裝彈夾到上膛，從瞄準到射擊，一體成型流暢的動作，子彈輕易的就射出去，貫穿空氣，無聲無響地朝敵人飛去。


　　連續的扣板機，就像要將夾內所有的存量用盡才甘心，隨著每一發的射擊，後座力不斷衝擊我的掌心，貨真價實，與手槍融為一體。

　　內心害怕的悸動，在狼獸人的安撫下，消失殆盡……腦中只剩下唯一的想法：「不能在這裡死去，我要保護隊長。」


　　十五發子彈一瞬間就打完，隨著槍聲的停止，背後的腳步聲全數消失，狼獸人停下腳步，轉頭一看

　　──滿地的屍體，所有追擊的反抗軍全數被殲滅。


　　「好可怕的射擊能力啊！明明是在移動中的說。」隊長讚嘆。


　　「對不起，我是不是不應該殺了他們。」


　　「沒那回事，當他們拿起武器的那刻，就必須要做好被殺的覺悟。」狼獸人苦笑：「對於槍械不在行的自己，我們搞不好能成為不錯的搭擋呢。」

　　
　　當時的笑容……我永遠忘不了。



　　


　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　





　　緊壓住受傷的手臂，一步步勉強的走著，目前所在位置應該是位於後門的山上，多虧別墅的大火照亮了陰暗的森林，讓我得以看見前方的道路。


　　死裡逃生，拖著負傷的身體，總算是來到安全的地方。鮮血不斷從受傷的部位流出，傷口的疼痛好幾次讓我差點失去意識，不過現在感覺也漸漸麻痺，也不知道是不幸還是幸運就是了。


　　直到後方追兵的聲音完全消失，我才放心地緩緩坐下，輕靠在一顆大樹上，不過這裡的景色相當漂亮，一大片星空和別墅的火焰，剛與柔的對比，意外的融合在一起。


　　全身大概有三、四處中彈，雖然緊急處理過，已經將子彈取出，但手邊沒任何止血及包紮的工具，只能任由血液不斷從我身體流逝。


　　「好像有點太小看對手了。」


　　我也太過於輕敵了，竟然在戰場上回想著過去，要是被隊長知道，肯定又會被臭罵一頓。那個笑嘻嘻的笨蛋……他一定也從那場大火中逃脫了，再來只要等待他無線電通知後匯合，這一切的惡夢就會結束了。


　　和我先前所想的一樣，並不是地圖標示上的錯誤，敵人打從一開始就掌握了我們的行蹤，比我們更加了解這次計劃的動向，進而設下陷阱，並且將我們一網打盡。

　　這次的任務可說是我們的完敗，雖然這次又是因為隊長的關係得救，不過我們卻損失了一位同伴，一位重要的夥伴，我到底該用怎樣的心情去面對，微笑嗎？對死者的慰藉？


　　──果然我還是笑不出來啊！


　　「隊長，我可能永遠都無法像你一樣，成為一個出色的傭兵呢。」


　　不過我也撐不到那個時候了吧，從全身的出血量來看，大概半小時後我就會失去知覺了吧。視線越來越模糊，不僅是因為失血過多的緣故，眼眶被淚水佔滿，不爭氣地流下來。


　　像我這種手上早已沾滿鮮血的罪人，死亡總有一天會降臨在我身上，自己殺的人太多了，也是時候該償命了，能夠獨自安然地死去，就已經是最大的幸運了。


　　不過我好不甘心，真的好不甘心……明明都已經這麼努力掙扎過了，一切卻都將在這裡結束……我的願望，我的理想都還沒有達成……


　　──像隊長一樣，成為獨當一面的獸人。

　　
　　不對……到了這種時刻，我也沒必要欺騙自己……應該要更加正視自己的想法……並不是變得堅強這種模糊不清心願……


　　如果這世界上有神，那對待我真的是太過於殘酷了，為啥麼直到最後一刻才讓我了解到；直到最後一刻才讓我想起來……

　　
　　真正的願望，被隊長拯救，第二次在戰場上見面，那溫暖和藹的笑容，我所渴望的打從一開始就沒有變過……




　　「我只想要和隊長，永遠的在一起。」





　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　續

----------


## 老虎TigerHood

赤色獵犬RedHound 第三章 「Sacrifice」



　  _「這種顏色，豈不是在向敵人暴露自己的方位？」犬獸人少年疑惑地看著，包裝袋內鮮紅色的圍巾。

　　「我覺得還挺適合你的啊！」_





　　別墅燃起熊熊烈火，面對著前方數量頗為壯觀的敵人，狼獸人不慌不忙地掏出打火機，熟練地點起菸來，徐徐小吸一口，裊裊煙霧從嘴角吐出。

　　「那小子真的長大了啊！」隊長苦笑道：「明明幾年前都還是個只會跟在後頭，懵懂無知的孩子。」

　　狼獸人從胸前口袋中，拿出一顆顆小型的黑球，漆黑的外表散發出濃濃危險的氣息。

　　每個強大的傭兵，手上都會保留著不為人知的底牌，得以在關鍵時刻中使用，能一舉扭轉頹勢，但同時也是戰術上，最糟、最下策的手段。

　　隊長手上數十顆的黑球，雖然不起眼，但每一顆球中都壓縮著數十倍量的火藥，經過點燃後就會爆開，瞬間將壓縮過的火藥快速膨脹，飄散至四處，引起一連串的連鎖轟炸。

　　狼獸人將兩顆黑球夾於指尖，輕輕滑過口中香菸頭的星火，使其點著。

　　一顆小球擲入群眾，瞬間爆開，激起猛烈的炎爆，熱風肆意，火焰的龍捲將追兵盡數吞噬。第二顆小球向後方的主館投去，高聳的建築物宛如碎紙般瞬間崩壞，噴發大量的塵土泥沙，隱蔽了狼獸人的身影。

　　視線朦朧，隱約能看見與火焰纏繞在一起的隊長，卻不會被其灼傷，就像是共舞般地操弄著爆炸以及烈焰，然而這並不是超自然的能力，而是熟知風向及爆炸特性的一種呈現。

　　「黑火藥」──顧名思義，將一切吞噬，虛無黑暗般的炸彈，但也因為過強的火力，對於使用者來說同時背負著受到波及，極大的危險性，在獸人部隊裡面也只有隊長這類爆破老手才能夠使用。

　　連續的點燃和投擲，四周響起陣陣爆炸及灼燒的聲音，兇猛的火勢掩蓋敵人的哀痛，灼烈咽喉的痛苦及異常乾燥帶來的恐懼，狼獸人卻一派輕鬆地，穿梭於煉獄的火蛇，大步向前進。

　　「來吧，你們這些螻蟻。」隊長帶著一抹淺淺的微笑。「嚐嚐我『笑狼』最後的煙火秀吧！」
　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊


　　黑暗延伸至地平線，一望無際的縹緲，天堂比我想像中的還要空虛，不……像我這種沾滿鮮血的罪人，等待著我的肯定只有無盡的地獄，只不過總覺得……些許的寒冷？

　　「冰死了！」不自覺地脫口而出心中的想法。

　　「你夠了喔，我又不像你們一樣是恆溫動物。」低沉的聲音迴盪著，難道這就是所謂惡魔的耳語。「再說我都已經把外套借給你了。」

　　「甚麼外套？」

　　不明所以，我揉揉眼睛，出現在眼前的是片粗糙的深綠色外皮，自己緊緊地匍匐在那寬大冰冷的後背，而我的身後確實披蓋一件厚重的皮外套，隱約能嗅到上頭些許的花草香氣。

　　「對著救命恩人的第一句話，竟然是嫌我體溫太冰了？」沉重聲音的主人，忿忿不平地抱怨著：「早知道我就放你一個人自生自滅。」

　　直到我完全恢復意識，稍微探頭一瞧，揹著我的是隻高大壯碩的鱷魚獸人，比隊長高大些，雖然不像是追兵，不過從外觀判斷，也不像是個好人就是了。

　　「我還沒死？」我摸摸前方獸人那粗糙的臉頰，好確認這是否為夢境。

　　「廢話，難不成我是鬼？」鱷魚凶狠地撥掉我的手，並憤怒的回應。這暴躁的脾氣和川仔有得比了，完全是我最不擅長應付的個性啊。

　　腦中雖然有著千言萬語的疑問，暫且還是先藏在心裡好了，免得又惹這位可怕的鱷魚生氣。

　　「雖然我簡單的包紮過了，但為了避免惡化，還是再處理一下比較好。」兇惡獸人沉沉地說：「我家就在前面，你再給我忍一下。」

　　說到這裡，我才發現身上裹著大大小小包紮的繃帶，專業且細膩的手法，很難聯想到是眼前這位大老粗獸人所為。

　　「不過為啥麼要救我？我可沒辦法給你任何的好處。」我冷冷地問，在這充滿死亡的世界裡，陌生人的「幫助」往往是建立在利益之上，不可能平白無故的伸出援手。

　　「不管你怎麼想，但就我個人的正義而言，絕不容許自己丟下任何一位需要幫助的人不管。」鱷魚獸人哼的一聲，不以為然道：「再說，幫助一個人還需要好處嗎？」

　　「太奇怪了，像你這種爛好人，戰場上一定最先犧牲的。」也許是思想上極大的偏差，我對於這位鱷魚獸人的口氣感到相當的不滿。

　　從小所有人都是這樣教育我的，一切的行為都是為了自己的利益，不求回報的行為都是天大的笑話，不僅不可取，還可能讓自己陷入喪生的危機中。

　　「何來戰場？睜大眼睛看清楚吧。」鱷魚不屑的笑著。

　　被言語所挑釁，我左右環顧一下，這才發現自己竟然身處於一個奇妙的空間內，明明是晚上，四周卻都是明亮的燈火，光鮮亮麗。獸人一群群的在街上行著走，路旁的小攤販售的不是冰冷的軍火，取而代之的是五顏六色、香味撲鼻的美食。沒有哀傷、哭泣、一切負面的情緒，孩童臉上充滿朝氣的笑容。

　　「這裡……果然是天堂吧。」

　　和平的光景，繁盛、熱鬧的氛圍，內心澎拜著，逐漸被這喧鬧的空氣所感染，目瞪口呆，被這宛如仙境般的空間震懾住。

　　「沒看過商店街嗎？從你身上的穿著看來，並不是這個管制區的人。」鱷魚獸人帶著諷刺的口吻說：「不會是從哪個鄉下管制區來的土包子吧！」

　　我無法回嘴，這一切正如他所言的，完完全全超出我的想像，正確來說是從來都無法想像的事情，硬生生地擺在我眼前，沒有生存的壓力，也不用時時刻刻提防死亡的恐懼，這裡的一分一毫，都讓我的心隱隱作痛，難以理喻的痛楚。

　　「為啥麼，每個人都能笑得這麼開心呢？」我納悶。

　　「當然是因為感到開心，所以才會笑啊！」鱷魚獸人轉頭撇我一眼，嘆氣道：「別問些奇怪的問題啊！我該不會救到個神經病吧！」

　　「因為開心……所以就笑了？」喃喃自語著，這句話就像是重拳狠狠地打入我的腦中，刻下難以抹滅的記憶。

　　──這代表著活到現在，我從來都沒有感受到任何的快樂？

　　「你不覺得笑容能給人一種幸福的力量嗎？」鱷魚獸人似笑非笑的模樣，也許對於凶惡的臉來說，這已經是最大善意的表現了。

　　「幸福的……笑容嗎？」

　　腦中頓時一片空白，就像突然拔掉塞子的水槽一樣，所有的糾結瞬間流盡，前所未有的感受。



　　*「笑容，對於生者和死者來說，是最好的慰藉。」*



　　我好像漸漸能夠了解隊長這番話的意義了，並不是自我的安慰，更不是為了得到某人的原諒，那笑容是為了希望而綻放的，為了我……再艱難也要帶著微笑，而自己就這樣默默被守護了多年。

　　那個笨隊長，明明都已經被壓力和痛苦破壞得體無完膚了，還將自己僅存的幸福，毫無保留的分享給我，然而我卻將這幸福的笑容當成困擾，陷入無可自拔的憂慮中，難怪隊長當時會如此的失望，我還真是個無可救藥的渾蛋啊。

　　「雖然是初次見面，大叔你認為像我這樣的人，還有得到幸福的權利嗎？」我平靜地說著，也許對於陌生人來說是個奇怪吧。

　　「不是大叔，我才高二而已！」鱷魚獸人氣得暴跳。「追尋幸福是生命的本能，才不論資格與否，如此膚淺的區別。」

　　也許正如同他所言，如果能和隊長一起在這和平的管制區內生活的話，對我來說肯定是最大的幸福。

　　「大叔，能告訴我你的名字嗎？」

　　「都說不是大叔──算了，不跟你一般見識。」鱷魚獸人強壓下不滿，瞪了我一眼。「叫我碎鋼，那麼你呢？」

　　「我沒有名字。」並不是刻意隱瞞，對現在的我來說，「赤色獵犬」不過是個代號罷了。

　　我將重心向後傾，突然間雙手用力一推，反作用力使自己向後一躍，成功脫離了那冰冷的後背，鱷魚則撞到前方的人群，扭成一團，我趁亂逃進路旁的巷內，離開了這令人愉快的場所。

　　雖然碎鋼先生你是個好人，不過我們大概沒機會再見面了吧，畢竟我更重要的使命要去完成。

　　潮濕味道的暗巷，明顯能聽見自己的心跳和滴水的聲音，果然像這樣陰暗的空間，更能讓我安心。

　　舒展手指，按下右耳的接受器。「隊長，還活著嗎？」

　　「我的無線電有些故障，一直在等你主動聯絡。」聽見隊長平安無事的聲音，心中不安的大石頭總算是卸下來。「那個……赤色獵犬，可以請你來找我嗎？現在有些不方便。」

　　「嗯……沒問題。」

　　隊長的聲音總覺得有些古怪，該不會是受傷了？



　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊



(請搭配BGM食用)

BGM:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r64XvR5Utrw
Star Piano- The Original


　　順著隊長的指示，我繞過住宅區，來到個距離商店街不遠的河堤，而下方明顯能看見狼獸人的身影，緩緩的靠在柱子旁。

　　
　　「不好意思啊，火藥的威力貌似太強，影響到了無線電……」隊長苦笑道：「看見你平安無事真的是太好了。」

　　「隊長，我有些話無論如何都必須現在告訴你。」我嚴肅地看著狼獸人，也許能夠提起勇氣的自己，一輩子就這麼一次，我必須好好把握。

　　「說吧，我在聽喔。」隊長同樣也嚴肅地看著我，增加我不少的緊張。

　　「我喜歡隊長，想要跟你在一起，我們一起逃離組織吧。」雖然害臊，但心中卻有點小驕傲。「我希望能和隊長，幸福的相處下去！」

　　狼獸人瞪大雙眼，驚訝地看著我。「從幾何時我也能從你口中聽到『幸福』這兩字。」

　　隊長突然間緊緊的抱住我，這感覺比任何一次都還要強烈，隊長的體溫、味道，被溫暖包圍住的自己，也不自覺地摟住他的腰，癱軟地依賴在隊長的懷抱中，手掌不經意地碰到狼獸人的後背，卻摸到一大片濕潤的觸感，我緊將隊長往自己的方向一拉，殊不知這次換隊長整個人壓在我的身上。

　　「抱歉，我好像有點失不上力。」隊長虛弱地靠在我的身上。

　　我趕緊查看狼獸人的背部──衣服被血液染濕，駭人的暗紅色窟窿，鮮血不斷湧出。

　　「傷得這麼重，為啥麼都不告訴我。」

　　著急的自己四處尋找包紮的用具，這時我留意到自己身上這件碎鋼的厚重的皮外套，但我可沒那個心思去多想，趕緊將外套撕成一條條的碎布，雖然簡陋，但是對於止血來說綽綽有餘。

　　「這傷是活不成的，別忙了。」

　　「我不要，我才不要讓隊長就這樣離開我。」

　　明明都是照著步驟行動，卻不見有任何止住的跡象，紅色的液體還是不斷從那可怕的傷口中流出，難道自己只能夠眼睜睜看著隊長越來越虛弱嗎？如果真的有奇蹟的話，拜託請快點發生吧！我求求你。

　　「我差點忘記你１４歲的生日禮物了」狼獸人像是突然想起啥麼事情一樣，苦苦笑著：「不過我好像，沒辦法撐到你生日當天了。」

　　「請你不要再說話了。」

　　隊長摸摸我的頭，滿懷笑容的看著我，這表情卻讓我淚水不斷從眼眶流下，無法控制自己，嚎啕大哭起來。

　　──彷彿接受了死亡，安然的笑容。

　　「仔細聽著，我已經跟組織回報你戰亡的消息，從今以後你就可以自由自在的活下去，不用再害怕任何的死亡和恐懼。」狼獸人虛弱地拍拍我的肩膀，有點不捨的看著我。

　　「難道不能一起活下去嗎？」
　
　　明明說好這次任務結束後，兩個人要一起逃離組織，脫離傭兵的日子，兩個人好好的生活再一起，明明是多麼微不足道的哀求，現在卻成為遙遙不及的傷痛。

　　「要是組織發現我還活著的話，會拖累你的。」隊長撇開頭，迴避掉我的眼神。「組織自然會派人來解決我們的。」

　　拍拍胸膛，我堅強地說。「來一個就殺一個，就不相信『赤色獵犬』和『笑狼』合作，有誰還動的了我們。」

　　「你真的很單純，這份溫柔正是我最喜歡你的地方。」狼獸人再一次緊緊地抱住我，混雜著血腥味，所有的不捨、哀痛，全部投注在擁抱的溫暖中。

　　「嗚哇哇──。」自己像個嬰兒一樣地在隊長懷裡大哭，這一切都發生得太過於突然，好不容易終於找到自己真正生存的目標，現在卻要這樣將他狠狠的奪去，明明才正要開始，尋找屬於我們的幸福，我真的好不甘心，卻沒有任何的能力能阻止這一切。

　　「活到這年紀，沒有結婚生子，也許當初撿到你只是個偶然，但是相處下來後，和你的感情越來越好。」狼獸人開心地說，語氣卻有些哽咽。「能夠把你當成家人對待，我真的很高興，就像自己多了個兒子一樣。」

　　「我也一樣，把你當成父親般的尊敬。」顫抖不止，眼淚再次不自覺地流下，原來隊長一樣把我當成家人疼愛，甚至孩子般疼愛著，我真的很感動，真的……好高興。

　　「你翻翻看我左邊的口袋。」

　　緩緩地放下隊長，翻動衣服胸前的口袋，發現了一副銀色的手錶，斑駁的外表，刻上了許多歲月的痕跡，指針停留在二十八分的位置。

　　「這是我父親的遺物，他也是一位偉大的傭兵，雖然已經失去了原有的功能，不過我一直把他當作護身符留在身邊。」隊長握住我的雙手，正經地看著我。「再過幾天就是我和你相遇的第八年，現在我把它送給你，祝你生日快樂。」　　

　　狼獸人對我展露出最後、最燦爛的一次，如同陽光般的笑容，但我自己卻非常清楚，我不要護身符，也不要過啥麼生日，只要能陪在他的身邊，我就心滿意足了……

　　「爸……爸爸！」

　　「傻孩子，現在叫已經太晚了啦！」隊長哭了，這是他在我面前，第一次如此的傷心、如此的無助，他用那粗糙溫暖的大手護住我的後腦，在我肩頭上痛哭。「你這樣叫我怎麼捨得離開啊！」

　　如同師生、朋友、親人，如同父子般存在的兩人，相互倚靠、互相扶持、互相哭泣、互相擁抱，最真誠的交流，兩隻獸人撼動大地般的感情。

　　「其實逃離組織的這個想法，有一半是因為你。」狼獸人有些感慨地說。「畢竟有哪個做父母的，會希望自己的孩子上戰場的。」

　　「特別是我最寶貝的兒子啊！」

　　人生的選擇只有一次，正因為如此才顯得可貴，珍惜著每一次的相遇，如同擰盡牙膏般努力掙扎到最後一刻，讓自己的人生多采多姿。

　　「既然赤色獵犬已經死了，不介意的話……讓我來幫你取名字吧。」隊長害羞得地下頭來，面紅耳赤，如此害臊的模樣還真有些不符合。

　　「樂意之至。」我彎起嘴角，展開笑容。

　　「表情不錯呢，笑起來很可愛。」

　　「畢竟我可是『笑狼』一手帶大的，怎麼可能不好看」這是我第一次發自內心，開心而笑著，比想像中還來得快樂。「隊長笑起來也很帥啊！」

　　「別叫隊長這麼見外了，叫我雷克薩吧。」

　　慢慢的我也注意到，兩個人能夠開懷聊天的時間已經所剩無幾，真慶幸當初發現我的人是隊長你，只可惜能夠相處的時間太短了，我還來不及回報你。

　　真希望時間能永遠停留在這刻，但我很清楚，幻想純粹是幻想，隊長的笑容，就算沒能親眼看到，我永遠都會珍惜在心中，畢竟隊長的微笑對我來說，是我最喜歡的地方，也是我唯一的寶藏。

　　「這是我最後的命令，好好地交些朋友，像個正常孩子一樣長大，然後我不准你去追查背叛我們的人，永遠跟組織脫離關係。」狼獸人用盡最後的力氣，最後下達指令：「並不是以隊長的身分，而是以一個父親，要求你活下去。」

　　最後的愛、最後的擁抱和最後的告別。


　　「『So do not fear , for I am with.』（別害怕，我與你同在）。」


　　忽然間，只感覺到脖間一陣痛楚，如同短路般，意識就斷在這裡……



　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊



當我再次睜開眼睛，我躺在一張潔白的床上，安靜的房間如同我內心一樣空蕩，就像缺少一塊的拼圖，整個人支離破碎。

　　一旁的鱷魚獸人，默默地看著我。

　　碎鋼……還以為我們不會再見面了，沒想到兩人竟然以如此糟糕的方式相逢。

　　「隊長呢？」率先打破沉默的，是我枯竭的聲音。

　　「已經去世了……安葬好了屍體，等你的身體康復……隨時都能去探望他。」鱷魚獸人淡淡陳述，聽不出來任何的情緒。

　　「是嗎……謝謝你……。」明明是第二次見面的陌生人，但碎鋼卻幫了我這麼多忙，心中除了惋惜外，剩下的都是對他無比的感恩。

　　「以後你打算怎麼辦？你是從其他管制區來的吧。」鱷魚獸人如同打字機般咄咄追問，出於關心卻讓我無法回答。

　　看著手腕上破舊的銀手表，應該是隊長趁著我失去意識帶上的吧，對於未來我一點想法也沒有，不過既然這條命是隊長給我的，要是不好好珍惜的話，他肯定會嚴厲教訓我的。

　　一想到這裡，內心又不自覺開始劇痛，如同父親般，隊長溫暖的笑容，永遠都只能存在於自己的心中，最後的命令要我像個正常孩子一樣，交些朋友，勇敢的面對陽光活下去，雖然是這麼說……不過腦子一點主意也沒有。

　　「沒地方去就留在我這邊吧。」碎鋼瞇著眼，嚴厲地看著我。「包吃包住，然後要處理我所有的雜工，不得有任何怨言。」

　　「如果不排斥我當然願意，不過你為何要對我這麼好？」對我來說這建議可說是新生的一道曙光，但卻讓我十分的疑惑。

　　「我說過……自己的正義絕不允許丟下需要幫助的人。」鱷魚獸人雙手插腰，露出充滿自信的微笑。「再說，你還得賠我一件外套啊！」

　　──關於這外套的事，我確實忘得一乾二淨。

　　「既然你同意了，那我們就是朋友了，能夠告訴我你的名字了吧？」碎鋼友善地對我伸出手來，那是雙溫暖粗糙的大手。

　　朋友……我的名字嗎？

　　現在閉上雙眼，彷彿還能聽見隊長當時的聲音……




　　_「雖然叫『笑狼』，不過本名叫做雷克薩，既然你是我得兒子的話，就叫你雷克斯吧。」
　　「甚麼嘛！這完全是兩個不相干的東西啊。」
　　「啊！你不喜歡嗎？」
　　「才沒這回事……你取的我當然都喜歡啦。」_




　　「請叫我雷克斯，這是我的名字。」我給了鱷魚獸人一個大大的微笑，卻換來他一陣白眼，看來我的笑容還得多多訓練啊。

　　「我是碎鋼，其他無聊的自我介紹就免了。」






　　*「看起來還挺不錯的。」犬獸人將赤紅色的圍巾套在身上，縱使他並不是特別的喜歡，但只要一不小心瞄到狼獸人那因為笨拙，而弄得滿是傷口的雙手，內心總有些不捨，只好勉為其難的收下。

　　「我就說吧，一定挺適合你的。」狼獸人開心的笑著。
　　也許幸福，從一開始……就已經在身邊了……*


　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　續

----------


## 極風

故事寫的好好

搭配bgm實用真的好洋蔥   OAQ

很期待之後的發展阿

看完後眼淚竟然不爭氣的留下來了阿，感覺好有共鳴

----------


## 老虎TigerHood

> 故事寫的好好
> 
> 搭配bgm實用真的好洋蔥   OAQ
> 
> 很期待之後的發展阿
> 
> 看完後眼淚竟然不爭氣的留下來了阿，感覺好有共鳴



在這邊先謝謝大大的觀看

這CP也讓我相當捨不得呢 嗚嗚(泣

還請多加期待呢

----------


## 老虎TigerHood

*赤色獵犬RedHound 第四章 「Stalemate」*

前提概要：


「組織」的「赤色獵犬」──原先是個戰場孤兒，被獸人部隊的隊長雷克薩收養，經過嚴格的訓練後順利成為一名傭兵，並以成為和隊長一樣優秀的獸人為目標，卻因為內心善良，而對殺人這件事情感到罪惡感，一直抱持著畏懼的心態……


在與隊長最後的任務當中，一個錯誤的情報，導致小隊幾近全滅，「赤色獵犬」卻也從中明白自己內心真正的想法，而後與鱷魚碎鋼的相遇，也更加確立自己所該堅持的理想與抱負……


然而，最後出現在眼前的，卻是奄奄一息的隊長。視其如父親的「赤色獵犬」，雖然最後無法達成共同離開「組織」的諾言，但在隊長雷克薩最後的命令下，傳承父子間的情誼，並捨棄掉過去的名號，以「雷克斯」的身分開始新的人生。

為了達成約定，目前正寄住在碎鋼家中……



(請搭配BGM食用)



ブラック・ブレット ED「忘れない為に」

*BGM*:http://vlog.xuite.net/play/bUlEVDJZLTIxNjI0NTk1LmZsdg==




　　因為凡祈求的，就得到；尋找的，就找到；敲門的，就為他開門。
                                                                                  （ 馬太福音 7:8 ）


　　晴朗的早晨，鵝黃色的陽光透著百葉窗，灑落在木質地板上，朦朧中能微微聞到清新的花香味，陽台上嘰嘰喳喳的鳥叫聲，雖然不至於吵雜，但對於一個熬夜後，睡眠還有些不足的獸人來說，無疑是個折磨。

　　勉強地拿起眼前的馬克杯，啜飲小口杯中焦黑的液體，濃郁的苦韻配上乏味的口感，眉頭深深一皺，果然這世界上再也沒有比隔夜的冷紅茶，還要更加難喝的飲料了，不過作為提神，效果倒是十分顯著。撇過角落凌亂的剪報，斗大的紅色標題寫著──「深山中別墅大火」，雖然雜亂的版面而顯得有些不起眼，但卻宛如熱鐵般烙印在我心上。
　　

　　我叫雷克斯，是隻普通的柴犬獸人，沒有特殊的興趣，更沒有值得一題的專長，但如果真要說的話，大概也只有瞄準及射擊的能力特別突出，不過我倒不覺得是啥麼光榮事罷了。

　　目前正因某些緣故，拋棄傭兵的身分，離開「組織」的生活，我正寄住在碎鋼家中擔任雜務的工作，雖然過著忙碌的生活，但相較於先前與死亡為伍的日子，卻有種認真活過每一天，踏實的滋味。
　

　　「碎鋼我問你哦，怎樣的程度才能被定義為朋友啊？」


　　──疑問是來自昨晚熬夜所看的連載小說，叫作《 獸人高校》的作品，雖然設定奇險怪異，內容也枯燥乏味，就算放在書架上也只有養灰塵的份，卻意外的引起我的注意，該說是作者同病相憐嗎？對我來說確是個學習這「管制區」，良好的知識來源。


　　「愚蠢至極的問題……」鱷魚碎鋼坐在我的面前，眼神狠盯著我，冷冷道：「完全不想回答。」


　　這位獸人名叫作「碎鋼」，強壯且兇惡的外表給人一種男子氣概的勇猛，但火爆的個性相處起來卻十分不容易。也許也因為這個的原因，他是個正義感十足的獸人，所幸他的收留，以至於自己不用流落街頭，嚴格上碎鋼也算是我所交到，第一個朋友。
　　
　　翻弄著手腕上的銀錶，回想起那起事件後也過了兩個禮拜，與隊長的離別。起初雖然有段迷惘且不安的時間，不過隨著時間慢慢過去，也許內心開始能催眠自己去接受，但悲傷卻從未停止過……

　　隊長所親自下達，最後的命令：「像個正常孩子一樣多交些朋友，快樂的長大」，完成它自然是我唯一的使命。快樂嗎？我並不感覺快樂，身體就像缺少些啥麼一樣，缺少活著的意義。

　　「拜託了，請你一定要告訴我。」我真誠地仰求著。

　　這問題，就像是大海中的指南針一樣，彷彿指引著迷途的旅人，導向正確的道路，然而對我而言，碎鋼是目前我唯一能夠信任、唯一能夠求助的獸人。

　　多虧他，讓我了解到自己也有尋求幸福的資格，就快要掌握住的秘密，我不想再一次失去它，失去那份期待。

　　只看見鱷魚獸人搔搔左側的臉頰，表情相當不屑，深深一哼：「做好心理準備，下午的時候跟著我過來。」

　　粗糙的手指架在脖間，用力地滑過去，碎鋼的臉上充滿了嘲諷的惡笑。

　　我吞了吞口水，冷靜地點頭回應，並不是勇敢，而是我所選擇的道路，一但踏上……

　　就絕對不會後悔地繼續走下去。

　　
　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊
　

　　午餐過後，鱷魚獸人就只是懶洋洋地躺在沙發上，打開電視看著無聊的重播肥皂劇，行為和平常並無太大差別，我跪坐在旁邊，完全不敢疏忽，深怕一個閃神，將會錯失良機，但老實說，我甚至連自己究竟在等待啥也搞不太清楚。

　　時間分秒過去，時鐘上的滴答聲彷彿上刑檯前的死囚，腳步聲一步步的走近，距離死神就更加接近。長時間的緊繃感讓我稍微有些微煩躁，侵蝕著意識的疲憊感，耐心也逐漸消磨殆盡，我忍不住小聲咕噥幾句：


　　「說好要告訴我──。」

　　「閉嘴。」

　　連問題都還沒說完，就被碎鋼強烈地打斷。那充滿威嚇的壓迫感，我也只能將話吞回去，雖然內心難免有些不快，但我必須忍了下去，要是現在和他起衝突的話，那等待的努力全都白費了。

　　
　　為了轉換一下心情。我稍微透透氣，觀察一下四周的動靜。

　　雖然來到這裡已經兩個禮拜久，但卻從來都不仔細看過屋內的擺設，這是一棟三層樓的房子，廣大的空間，就算在多塞幾個人都還綽綽有餘。以我們待著的客廳為例，擺設多以簡單樸素為主，雖然房子的主人的粗魯且易怒，設計卻給人一種明亮而整潔的感覺，以至於我打掃起來還蠻輕鬆的。

　　──也許碎鋼有著我所不知，纖細的一面也說不定，也許啦……。


　　「我準備要走了。」乍然間，一個簡短的指令。

　　我還沉浸在自己的想像中時，碎鋼早已離開了沙發，穿上一件沉黑的外套，外型像是大衣，但在衣尾的部分刻意加長。手上提著同色系的硬木箱，散發一種不可侵犯的權威。

　　氣氛突然轉換，瀰漫著一種緊張的味道。根據自己往年來的經驗，這完全是戰前獨有的急迫感，但我全身上下就只有一件襯衫，長褲和圍巾，連點像樣的裝備也沒有，豈不是要我去送死沒兩樣。

　　一顆心噗通噗通的跳著，嗅到了恐懼的味道，全身打起冷顫。平時都是我自己出去晃晃，雖然現在是我與碎鋼首次出門，但我卻一點也不感到興奮，反而沒有多餘的心思去注意街景，只能緊密地尾隨在鱷魚獸人的身後，保持警覺。

　　忽然間，碎鋼突然停下腳步，來不及煞車的我就這樣直接撞了上去，結實後背頓時成了冰冷堅硬的肉壁，撞得我眼冒金星，樣子狼狽極了。

　　我輕捂又紅又腫的鼻子，猛然抬頭一瞧，是座漂亮白色大理石的拱門，上頭雕琢著精緻的花紋。雖然外表美麗，但更要格外的注意，通常漂亮的事物下都隱藏著致命的陷阱，這是戰場守則之一，我與這大門保持著一定的距離，深怕觸動到機關，小心翼翼地穿越過去。

　　拱門之後，緊接而來的是一棟棟整齊排列的建築物，奇怪的是名稱都清楚的標記在上方，甚麼「一年級校舍」、「行政大樓」或是「圖書館」之類的，感覺就像監禁戰俘的集中營一樣。空間異常的安靜，杳無人煙，但我相當清楚在這平靜的外表下，毫無疑問地躲藏著不少的敵人，所以更要提高緊覺。

       「我們可以這樣大剌剌的進去嗎？」我小聲詢問，眼神緊盯著周遭，任何風吹草動都不放過。

　　碎鋼不卻以為然地冷哼一聲：「不用擔心，這裡我最大。」

　　最大？意思是指這裡的領導者嗎？這也難怪了，獨自居住在這麼豪華的房子裡，我就猜測來頭肯定不小，就算說是某黑幫的幹部都不為過。只沒想過他竟然是首領級的，憑他的歲數和我差不多這點，整個超出我所預料的。

　　「恕我直言，在沒有任何武器的保護之下，就算是自己的領地，也是相當危險的。」我的擔心並不奇怪，因為身處於安全的基地，疏於了防備，而遭到暗殺的例子不勝枚舉，更別提這裡散發一種詭異的氣息。

　　「武器我當然準備好了。」鱷魚獸人安心地拍拍手上的木箱，發出沉重的聲音，卻一臉莫名其妙地瞪著我：「今天你的話好像有點多啊！」

　　簡單的字眼，膨脹的殺氣就像要將我刺穿一樣，如果我再多嘴一句，下秒人頭必將落地的威脅，為求自保我只好閉嘴，默默地跟在碎鋼的後頭，現在自己也只能夠相信他，就算前方是地獄的盡頭，也只好捨命陪君子硬上。

　　穿過茂密的樹林，才發現這集中營的面積比想像中的寬廣，大約能容納下一整個城市的獸人，行走的途中我還有發現一座巨大的蓄水池，雖然上面有著奇怪的跳台和不明意義的編號標示外，但只要能解決漂浮著濃濃氯臭的問題，緊要關頭應該能撐上不短時間的水源供給。

　　「真是個不錯的地方啊。」看到這集中營的設計，我不禁讚嘆，雖然是個可怕的地方，不得不承認在戰略上卻同時是個優秀的地區。

　　「不過是個學校罷了。」碎鋼倒完全不與理會我的讚美。

　　學校？是這個集中營的名稱嗎？還真是奇怪的稱呼阿，對於命名者的美感不敢恭維。是我的話肯定會取些「芝加哥打字機」或是「白朗寧M2」之類帥氣的名稱，終歸而言機槍才是男人的浪漫啊！


　　──算了承認吧，我也一樣沒有取名字的天份……




　　「我們到了，目的地就是這裡。」


　　順著鱷魚獸人所指的方向，我看見一棟由破木板和碎葉堆疊成的破房子，不知道經歷了多少風霜，上頭的油漆圖案剝落的很嚴重，其老舊的程度只要一陣強風，就能將它吹散似的。

　　對這房子的看法，我直覺性下了定論：「這裡是俘虜的廁所吧。」

　　從那外觀判斷下來，絕對是廁所不會有錯。我們千里迢迢而來，一路上冒著許多被埋伏的風險，難道最終的目的，就只是為了上廁所？再說明明家裡的還比較乾淨，何必跟囚俘搶廁所的說。

　　正當我還在努力思考著，這廁所到底有何神奇之處時，背後一個猛襲將我撞倒在地，滾了個狗吃屎，此趟第二次狼狽的樣子。

　　「講啥麼廁所，這裡可是偉大的殿堂啊！」一名戴著頭巾的兔子獸人，忿忿不平地大吼著。

　　身穿著與碎鋼相似樣式的外套，尾端的部分反而是更短些，內部襯著一件素色的Ｔ恤，口中叼著樹枝，一臉傲慢地叫囂著，表情跩個二五八萬，讓我心中燃起一股莫名的怒氣。

　　「快點結束，我還想回家泡個澡呢。」

　　一道黑影從欠打兔子的後方晃出，慵懶正打著哈欠的黑貓獸人，纖細的體態，明亮深邃的眼眸中彷彿看穿一切，套著與身形不相符的大衣，動作輕盈優雅，柔順漆黑的毛皮，就像夜空中的銀河一樣亮麗。

　　「別以為跟Ｂｏｓｓ住在一起就能這麼囂張。」


　　他話裡指的人是我嗎？眼前兔獸人比著中指，雖然腦袋還有些轉不過來，不過他行為反而還比較囂張吧。

　　「碎鋼，這是怎麼一回事？」我疑問道。


　　鱷魚簡短的回應：「認識的人。」


　　簡短到我的腦子運轉過度，都快燒起來啦！

　　「Ｂｏｓｓ你說話怎麼能這麼過份，我們都做幾年兄弟了。」兔獸人激動地奔向碎鋼。

　　上一秒的態度明明還那麼惡劣，現在卻開始打起感情牌，豈料鱷魚一顆紮實的正拳回禮，直愣愣地打在愚蠢兔子的跩臉上，毫不留情，大快人心，比起兄弟，做敵人還可能比較適合……

　　不，考慮到兩位獸人的在生態上的關係，可能還稱不上敵人，只是單方面被捕食罷了……

　　看著眼前打鬧的兩人，內心突然一陣暖和，那是種從未感受過的，發自內心的溫暖。我喜歡這種感覺，彷彿夜空中的明月一樣，深入我心的溫柔。

　　「你看了很羨慕嗎？」

　　一個淡淡的聲音冷不防地突然出現，嚇得我趕緊向旁一跳，落地前踏到個類柔軟的物體，整個人立刻失去平衡。

　　「不妨讓我來幫幫你吧。」

　　那一瞬間，我看見了聲音的主人──黑貓，給了我一抹神秘的微笑，讓人感覺有些險詐，在那標誌典雅的面貌下，那抹只屬於惡魔的笑容。

　　為了不讓自己第三次出糗，只能順勢不斷向前奔跑，但擋在前方的不是何物，正是打得正起興的碎鋼，看見他架起砂鍋般大的拳頭，做好隨時朝我方向扣下個準備，視線撇到倒在一旁的兔子獸人，那悽慘的模樣，要是被碎鋼那宛如凶器一樣存在的東西敲到，就算我不死，半條命也去了。

　　但對我來說，這世界上除了隊長，我絕不能夠被其他人擊倒。堅守住自我信念，手臂交叉於胸前，擺起防守的姿態，運用全身的力氣去迎擊，雖然身體半浮在空中，腦子卻已經開始想像站穩的畫面，更加全神灌注地守備。

　　冰冷的直拳無情地打在手臂上，異常的沉重，骨頭就像是快裂開般疼痛，但我卻我咬緊牙齦，重新凝聚意識，準備好承受下一擊的姿勢。碎鋼一臉驚訝，大概是這輩子還未看過，接下他一擊後還能安穩站著的獸人吧。

　　「真是太有意思了。」鱷魚獸人發出欣喜的狂笑。


　　拱起背部的肌肉，隨即又揮出第二發重砲，這次是慣用的右手，出拳時配合蹬地迴轉的力量，速度更是上升不少，更別提其內含的勁力及殺氣，單純充滿破壞力的一擊。

　　面對著可怕的威脅，腦中的思緒相當清晰，同時我也了解到，再一次使用普通的防禦法是行不通的。我踩穩住下盤，強制扭轉腳部的關節，身體向旁一側，擒拿的姿勢，在拳頭尚未加速之前，先一步抓住那顆灼烈的拳頭，不料正當手指碰觸到的那剎那，整個身體卻因為反作用力的關係向後彈起，直接壓倒在的兔子獸人身上。

　　「痛死我啦！」跩臉發出了哀號。


　　幸虧這天然的肉墊抵銷掉不少的衝擊，但雙手的麻痺感卻讓我笑不出來，光是稍微擦到就有如此強烈的衝擊力，這拳要是打在身上，絕對不是在醫院躺個幾天就能了事，令人畏懼的蠻力。

      「回委員長，胡鬧的握手時間也該結束了。」正驚訝之於，黑貓又再次神不知鬼不覺地突然出現在我身後，別於先前，這次卻是一副冰冷的表情：「找我出來，應該不只為了看你們的打鬧吧。」

　　「一不小心就激昂起來。」鱷魚獸人一臉錯愕，敲敲自己後腦，隨即就卸下了可怕的拳頭。

　　這種發展差點跌破我的眼鏡，面對黑貓獸人冰冷的威脅，就連平時霸道兇殘的碎鋼都能制服住，如果這世界上有奇蹟，那碎鋼的屈服，絕對有被稱作奇蹟的資格。


　　──弱肉強食，黑貓的存在本身就是個奇蹟了。




　　經過碎鋼的介紹下，我這才知道跩臉兔子的名字叫「蹦吉」，讓人感覺相當的活潑……應該吧。而一旁沉默的黑貓則叫作「冬嶺」，人如其名都一樣的寒冷。


　　兩獸人皆是碎鋼在這名為「學校」的集中營認識的，總覺得有些怪異，難道他們倆個是俘虜來著的。


　　縱使兩獸人其中一位始終用著毒怨的眼神瞧著自己，我還是盡力照著連載小說中所教導的，保持著友善笑容，據我所知道，給人的第一印象是非常重要的。


　　「還請各位多多指教！」
　　
　　朝氣的微笑，直爽的口氣，竭盡所能的友善表現，連我自己都為這份誠意感到驚訝。


　　「笑得還真醜，午餐都快噴出來打招呼了。」兔子繃吉一個不合時宜的嘲諷，外加買一送一的無聊冷笑話，明明是初次見面，卻讓我感受到滿滿被針對的惡意，他剛剛不是還趴倒在地上嗎？怎麼復原的那麼快。


　　「別這樣，至少用字之外全都一無可取。」黑貓冷笑，乍聽之下像是圓場，實際上卻是一個漂亮助攻，吃人完全不吐骨頭，果然貓皮下藏的是隻駭人的怪物啊！


　　然而當尷尬成為了事實，裝傻就是義務，我也只好再次用微笑應對，但心中小小的自信心就這樣被摧毀，難道我的笑容真的有這麼奇怪嗎？


　　總覺得有些小受傷，這和小說寫得完全不一樣，啥麼熱情的開始，激昂的過程，感人的落幕，這一切都是騙人的。好吧……也許使用狀況因人而意吧。


　　「既然都介紹完了，我可以回去泡澡了嗎？」冬嶺低聲抱怨，厭惡的口氣就像每多待一秒，對他來說都是種折磨一樣。


　　「我也該走了，新番快要演了。」蹦吉也跟著一搭一唱。


　　這些人是不是生病了，才剛見面就提說要解散了。

　　但老實說，我也有點開始想回家了……。
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　                     
                                                                              續

----------


## 老虎TigerHood

*【連載】赤色獵犬RedHound 第五章 「Decoy」*



　　「新人，給我蹲低一點。」蹦吉不耐煩地大吼，用力擠壓著我的頭。


　　「不會有人在潛伏時發出這麼大的聲音啊！」我不甘示弱地回應：「再說你明明就站得比我還高。」


　　「指揮是我，新人只要乖乖閉嘴就好。」兔獸人憤怒地暴跳：「我真搞不懂Ｂｏｓｓ幹嘛分配個脫油瓶隊友給我。」


　　我也想知道這問題的答案，明明對於作戰的基本一竅不通，還自顧自地走著。瞧兔子這番蠢樣，真難想像年紀竟然較為我年長，要不是在碎鋼的要求下，我才不想跟他組隊呢。


　　「只要跟著我蹦吉大爺行動，肯定勝券在握。」兔子大搖大擺地穿越樹叢，一點危機意識都沒有，真不知道他哪來的自信。


　　咦？前方有個發光的物體，反射點界於兩顆樹之間，有點可疑……等等，這個不是……！


　　「蠢兔子危險！」



＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊

　　
－四十分鐘前－


　　「既然大家都到齊了，我們就來例行的社課吧。」碎鋼打開隨身的黑木箱，裡頭琳瑯滿目的兵器和軍火，從基本的閃光彈到槍械應有盡有，真不愧是黑幫的首領，目測市值大概超過了五十萬美金。


　　「不錯，本大爺我好久沒大顯身手了！」蹦吉摩拳擦掌，一副躍躍欲試的歡呼著，一旁的黑貓卻一點也不感興趣地揮手：「別把我算進去，今天不打算流汗。」


　　「呿，怕冷的貓咪真掃興。」兔獸人嘻皮笑臉地嘲諷，冬嶺只是瞪了一眼，冷冷地啐嘴一下，也許他早就習慣蹦吉那白目的個性也說不定。


　　「這次我們就來『捉迷藏』吧。」碎鋼拿起一根樹枝，奮力地在泥地畫上能夠簡單辨識出標示的圖式。「以我們目前的位置作為起點，穿過中庭森林，就會到達風紀委員大樓，只要取走掛在門口的臂章，最後回到這起點就算達成任務。」
　　

　　圖片中的三角型大樓大概就是風紀委員大樓，下方的Ｂ指的就是起點，我就知道自己猜得沒錯，這裡果然就是廁所（Bathroom）。


　　「Ｂｏｓｓ你也太瞧不起人了，就這麼簡單？」蹦吉一臉沮喪。從剛才就一直聽到所謂的「社課」，指的是某種地方黑道特有的試煉嗎？總感覺有些不安。


　　「回委員長，您還是說明詳細點吧。」黑貓獸人冷冷笑著：「免得有些低智商生物曲解了我的作品。」
　　

　　「沒有錯，正如同冬嶺所說的，這並不是簡單的社課。」鱷魚在簡易的地圖上刻了一個大大的骷髏頭圖案，充滿危險的意味。「一路上都藏著大量險惡的陷阱，這些都出自於冬嶺傑出的作品。」


　　惡魔黑貓所佈下的邪惡陷阱，要不是丟滿尖銳稜刺的落穴，不然就是把你拐到一間充滿沙林毒氣的密室，逼著從悶死或毒死中做出選擇。這毛骨悚然的程度無法想像，恐怕死個幾百回都不夠。


　　「另外『雷克斯』將會加入這場捉迷藏，也就是我身旁這隻小狗，大家要好好的相處。」


　　「沒問題的Ｂｏｓｓ，我最喜歡『照顧』新人。」蹦吉伸展手指的關節，發出喀啦喀啦的聲音。這傢伙根本完全搞錯照顧這個詞方向了吧！


　　「我盡力。」黑貓獸人在一旁捲瀏海，興致缺缺，事不關緊的模樣。


　　慘了，我的壓力突然巨增，後背不斷冒冷汗，這樣子我真的能了解「友情的定義」嗎？總覺得我好像離目標越來越遠了。


　　「既然冬嶺不參加，那雷克斯就只好跟蹦吉一組囉。」碎鋼拍拍我的肩膀，露出同情的表情：「歲數上他也算你的前輩了，可千萬別起爭執了。」


　　「等等等等等等等一下！為啥麼我必須要跟這隻笨狗一組？」蹦吉激動的大吼。


　　一聽到笨狗這個詞，我的火氣在也忍耐不下去，一不小心就把心裡話講出來：「前輩看起來也沒聰明到哪去啊！」直到脫出口後，才發現早已釀成大禍。


　　兔子從原本錯愕的表情，轉變成憤怒：「看來我該教導新人如何尊敬前輩了。」


　　雖然並非出於自己的本意，不過打從見面的那刻開始，我就有想毆打他的衝動，現在不過是恰巧給了自己機會罷了，是用正拳攻擊嗎？不過考慮到兔子也許是黑幫的高層幹部，也許是個體術的高手，這種單調的攻擊好像也不太恰當，還是先用踢技保持距離後，再伺機──！


　　「夠了，你們兩個。」後腦突如其來的痛擊打斷我的思考。「下次打架前，可別把我晾在一邊啊！」


　　看著眼前抱頭打滾的蹦吉，我們都忘記碎鋼這頭怪物存在，他的面前起爭議絕對是個不明智的舉動，還好即時制止住，不然事情可能會一發不可收拾。


　　「如果你們倆能成功完成社課，我也會給與獎賞的。」鱷魚手叉著腰，自信地說道：「蹦吉我能達成你任何一個要求，而雷克斯我會回答你任何一個疑問的解答。」


　　原來這就是他出門前所謂的做好心理準備啊，從一開始就不算輕易的告訴我答案，不過透過自己的雙手去爭取的方式也蠻有趣的，就算是個艱難的任務我也不會放棄的，看著倒在地上的兔子──如果能換的隊友的話……


　　突然間，趴死在地上的蹦吉立刻充滿活力地跳起來。「真的所有的要求都可以嗎？」


　　「當然。」


　　「太棒了，我都熱血沸騰起來了！」兔獸人欣喜若狂地跳舞，臉上洋溢著幸福的笑容，毛茸茸的手指對著我：「新人，我們立即出發，去完成我的慾……不對，是完成社課。」


　　完全搞不懂他為啥能如此興奮，果然是碎鋼下手太重的緣故嗎？蠢兔子連腦子都燒壞了。


　　「我忘記補充，途中不僅有陷阱外，我還會在後面追殺你們。」碎鋼露出銳牙，危險的笑著：「被我抓到的人就會失去資格，這樣才是名符其實的『捉迷藏』嘛！」


　　這聽來可一點也不好笑，也就是說我們不單要小心翼翼地提防陷阱外，還要快速行動，免得被後頭的碎鋼追上，這根本超出了遊戲的等級吧！不過為了自己，也只能從中尋找突破口了……




＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊



　　「蠢兔子危險！」


　　我趕緊抱住蹦吉，並順勢向後撲倒，但是卻為時已晚，陷阱早在發現的那一刻就已經觸發。在兩棵樹間拉起一條透明的絲線，只要碰觸到就會扯下兩旁設置在樹上手榴彈的安全栓，進而引起引爆，可說是最有效率，陷阱中的基本。


　　但我卻沒能在第一時間察覺，這幾個禮拜的怠惰下，讓我對於生存的敏銳度下降不少，連做傭兵的基準──「將自己的性命放在第一順位」都忘光，前方傳來嗶嗶的聲響，下一秒爆炸的烈焰就會吞噬我們，連祈禱的時間也不夠……


　　「討厭！全身黏瘩瘩的。」耳邊盡是蹦吉的叫聲，真是吵死人了，就連死前的一刻都安靜不下來……咦？


　　「沒有爆炸？」我微微睜開眼，除了自己和兔子身上被抹滿五顏六色的東西外，沒有任何的疼痛和炸裂，啞彈？我刮取一些臉上的液體，黏稠感和刺鼻的味道……是油漆？


　　「新人，你可別以為這樣就能賣我人情喔。」兔獸人一邊整理耳朵上的油漬，一面瞪著我瞧：「雖然是我的失誤，但你應該更早一點阻止我的。」


　　真是一點也不可愛的前輩，好心幫助，卻換來他的冷嘲熱諷，雖然我也沒有要賣他人情的意思就是了。


　　「那個前輩，我有些問題想請教你一下。」我拿出碎鋼開始前塞給我的槍械。「這把是Ｐ９０吧，雖然並不是我擅長的領域，但槍身的部分卻意外的輕盈，彈藥的材質也不太像是鉛之類的金屬……」


　　雖然身邊多了些武器讓我安心不少，但是這項玩具般的玩意真的能夠攻擊敵人嗎？更別提及方才那顆詭異的手榴彈，我開始懷疑這試煉本身的存在了。


　　「這毫無疑問是生存遊戲用的槍械，沒甚麼問題吧。」蹦吉一臉疑惑地看著我。


　　「生存遊戲？」這回答讓我更加不解，又是某種專有名詞？看來我該學習的東西比想像中的還要多。


　　「真不敢相信，你不知道生存遊戲？」兔獸人驚訝地看著我：「天啊，Ｂｏｓｓ還真是塞了個大麻煩給我啊！」


　　雖然我不太了解「生存遊戲」運作的模式，但大略能從說明和指派方式，粗淺地了解到和傭兵任務有著異曲同工之妙的關係，唯一的差別點就是以不殺人為前提的任務嗎？一時之間總覺得無法接受。


　　「總之說明起來很複雜，反正你只要記得一件事情就好，看見碎鋼只管拼命逃跑就對了。」


　　「他有這麼恐怖嗎？」我有些迷惑，雖然他脾氣暴躁眾所皆知，外加有些暴力傾向，不過我敢打包票他絕對是個值得信任的好人。


　　「那是因為你沒見過戰場上的他，人擋殺人佛擋滅佛，宛如鬼神般可怕的存在。」蹦吉一邊說著，一邊不自覺地打起冷顫。「我倒想問你跟Ｂｏｓｓ是啥麼關係，講得你好像很了解他似的。」


　　「大概就住在一起，然後一起洗澡吧，就這樣而已。」由於當時槍傷的原故，行動不便之下，一直是碎鋼在幫忙我淋浴的。


　　「就這樣而已！還一起洗澡！」兔獸人突然發起飆來，一板正經的看著我，殺氣騰騰的樣子讓我不得倒吸一口氣：「你們該不會那個過了吧。」

　　
　　「那個……指的是一起睡覺嗎？只有一個晚上而以……我也有自己的房……」說到一半我馬上閉嘴，清楚了解到自己說了不該說的，眼前的兔獸人變成一團由黑色怒氣所構成的怪物，鮮紅的雙眼就像是紅外線瞄準器，正倒數著我的性命。


　　「殺了你……。」蹦吉將子彈上膛，毫不猶豫地把槍口指向我。等等……生存遊戲不是建立在不殺人的基礎上嗎？怎麼感覺自己正處於一個危險的階段。為了存活，必須想個辦法脫身，我努力運轉大腦思考著。


　　「其實你很聰明對吧。」


　　「殺了你……。」


　　「其實你不是隻兔子對吧」


　　「殺了你……！」


　　我的媽呀，在這樣緊要關頭中我根本想不出些好方法。


　　「其實你喜歡碎──！」


　　「住口啊！別再說下去了。」蹦吉以一種驚人的速度跳到我面前，緊壓住我的嘴巴。「Ｂｏｓｓ……只不過是我的英雄罷了，喜歡啥麼的，我根本還沒想過。」


　　兔獸人滿臉脹紅地低下頭來，還以為他就只會嘴賤及欠打的表情而以，沒想到還有這樣害羞的一面。


　　「國中的時候，我因為某些因素而遭到班上的排擠，當時可說是我最黯淡的時光，當然我是不會告訴你原因的。」蹦吉淡淡地說，不過就算他不講，我大概也能猜到。

　　
　　
　　_「你這隻死兔子，還不快把身上的錢交出來！」


　　那事發生在放學時間，隨處可見的欺凌事件，不過是不小心撞到學校惡名昭彰的壞學生，發生激烈衝突，瘦弱的自己當然不可能是他們的對手。捶打、羞辱、恐嚇取財，沒想到這麼老套的劇情竟然活生生地發生在自己身上，大概除了疼痛外，剩下的也只剩絕望了。


　　反正我只是世界的配角，沒有任何的朋友，所以完全不渴望有任何人來救我，自己的價值就像路邊的小石子一樣，不起眼，甚至有時候還會覺得礙眼。


　　「像你這樣死人般的眼神，看了就噁心。」


　　「也許你死了，對大家都好也說不定。」


　　任由他們的嘲笑，但也不是毫無道理，有幾次我也有過輕生的念頭，只要在手腕上一劃、繩子緊緊套在脖子上、從高處跳下，我就能夠從這不被接受的世界解脫，最後往往敵不過恐懼，而打消了念頭。像我這種人，就連死亡的勇氣也沒有，到頭來還是一無是處……。


　　「難道是來救這隻該死的兔子的？」


　　「為啥麼？你根本拿不到任何的好處。」


　　吵雜、混亂和壞學生恐懼的語氣，隱約能看到個高大的身影，正與他們對峙著。


　　「救一個人還需要理由嗎？」


　　那以一擋百的氣魄，震撼了跪坐在地上的自己。


　　原本一度放棄希望的自己，就像受到強烈的責踏一樣，很快地……那些不良學生紛紛倒下，閃爍得彷彿神明降臨一般，高大的身影逐漸接近我，直到被他那堅硬的拳頭擊倒後，我就像短路般失去了意識。


　　當我重新張開雙眼時，自己身處於滿是藥水刺鼻味的白色房間──「保健室」，一個我十分熟悉的地方，對於經常受傷的自己來說，這裡可說是第二個家，也是唯一能夠安心的地方。


　　而那位高大的救星正坐在我的身旁。


　　「不好意思，一不注意就打下去了。」


　　當下我的想法，大概是殺紅眼了吧，不然怎麼可能會看錯。


　　「反正我也習慣被打了。」


　　當下這位高大的獸人也像我詢問了事情的始末，看到他那嚴肅的態度，要是我馬馬虎虎說謊帶過的話，必定會被發現，所以我經過一五一十的告知，包含自己在班上人際關係的問題。


　　「這樣啊……」他也只是輕嘆一口氣，隨即就陷入了沉默，大概是瞧不起我吧，反正我也習慣這樣的發展。我不是主角，不能像故事發展般那樣順遂，配角就該有配角的樣子，隨波逐流於塵世。


　　「為何不曾想過反抗？」


　　「反抗？」


　　低沉的聲音，就像是火種般點燃了光芒，照亮我心底深處那遺忘以久的深刻文字。


　　「總之我不是很清楚啦。」高大獸人抓抓自己的後腦。「會不會問題其實出在你自己身上？」


　　出在自己身上？也就是說我這一連串的悲劇，始作俑者其實就是自己？怎麼可能，我明明就只是個配角……


　　「好像也沒啥麼大礙，我晚上還有訓練，就先一步告辭了。」高大獸人對我敬禮後，快步離開保健室。


　　「等等！我都還沒問你的名……」


　　甚麼嘛，明明是個這麼壯碩的獸人，離開的速度卻這麼快，靈活得讓人覺得不可思議，不過我的內心卻相當開心，沒想到英雄救人的老套劇情也會發生在自己身上。


　　我摸著臉頰，被那高大獸人打到的部位正隱隱作痛，但這股疼痛卻不同於其他的傷口，宛如生命熱情地悸動著。


　　為了再一次體驗那感動的悸動，我試著改變自己，而且很順利地考上和那位獸人同一所高中，加入同個社團，甚至連篩選嚴苛的風紀委員名額也被我得到手，這一次不只是為了在和那個人見面，而是我還要在體驗更多的，那種讓人著迷的悸動！_






　　「所以你說的『那個獸人』就是碎鋼吧。」
　　

　　雖然後面的情節有點像是變態的行為，似乎還有某些開關壞掉了，特別是最後那受虐狂般的宣言，不過從敘述判斷來，無疑是那充滿正義感的碎鋼沒錯。


　　不過蹦吉卻擺出一張「死都不告訴你」的鬼臉，我也只好作罷。


　　「剛才的事誰都不准說，尤其是Ｂｏｓｓ。」兔獸人緊抓住我的肩膀，害臊睜大眼睛地直視著我。


　　雖然起初我對他的印象並不太好，不單個性輕浮，講話的口氣還很狂妄，不過卻沒想到蹦吉也有這麼可愛的一面。老實說我還蠻羨慕他的，能夠待在自己尊敬的對象身邊，是一件多麼幸福的事情。

　　
　　「別再說廢話了，等下被ｂｏｓｓ追上就不好玩了。」兔獸人拍拍屁股上的灰塵，又再次提起精神出發。


　　我立刻擋在他的前方：「前輩，不如這次就讓我走在前面吧。」蹦吉滿腹狐疑地上下打量，而後又像是想起甚麼，默默不語地走到我的後頭。


　　「那麼就出發吧，你可別讓我失望喔。」兔獸人再一次發起行動的號令。


　　經過幾次觀察下來，我發現陷阱都有著規律的排列和固定的格式，摸透這般基本的機關對於傭兵來說可是易如反掌的事情，甚至在得知這些陷阱沒有致命的危機後，我還能將其全數拆除掉，這樣也方便我們回程的行進。


　　一路上我們也沒有太多的交談，頂多是些鼓勵的話和閒聊，但我發覺我們之間的默契越來越好，當我提下腳步時，蹦吉都會背對著我，以提防碎鋼的突襲；當我感覺疲倦時，他也會主動提出帶領的要求，但最後總是掉入陷阱收場，雖然我們認識不到一天，透過這場遊戲，總覺得越來越了解彼此。


　　費了一番功夫，我們終於抵達了任務目的地──「風紀委員辦公室」。


　　那是棟五角形的建築物，顏色深邃且漆黑，大約三層樓的高度，卻給人一種莊嚴的壓迫感，宛如一根巨大的鋼筋聳立在地面上，門口的鐵閘深鎖著，鋼鐵要塞般堅毅的存在。門把上頭掛著一塊黑布，繡著斗大「風紀」的文字，這必定就是我們要尋找的臂章。


　　「新人，看不出來你還挺厲害的。」兔獸人得意地走向拉把，取下那塊臂章。「不過還是差本大爺一截就是。」


　　我只能作勢微笑，與其說不知道該如何回答，倒不如說我很早就已經放棄思考了。



(請搭配BGM食用)
*BGM:*http://vlog.xuite.net/play/REoxUkVkLTIyMDEwMTQ5LmZsdg==
*Marvel vs Capcom 3 - Theme of Phoenix Wright*


　　雖然成功地取得關鍵道具，但我心裡卻有些坐立不安。總覺得太過輕鬆了，雖然一路上有著陷阱阻撓，不過從設計和安排看來，那些不過是為了拖延時間而存在，因此說唯一的威脅就只剩下不知蹤影的碎鋼，原本猜測他會躲在終點埋伏，從實際觀察後發現是自己多心的。


　　可是問題來了，依照任務內容，我們現在只要繞著原路回去，甚至為了降低和碎鋼碰頭的風險，只要稍微繞個遠路就可以了，不過我相信碎鋼他不可能沒有考慮到這失誤才對。


　　是陷阱？抑或是放水？除非他有著能夠精準知道到我們方位的辦法，不然不會任由我們選擇道路才對，而且必須是能在我們折返的路上，隨時定位，必要的因素。


　　看著蹦吉拿著風紀臂章歡呼的模樣，這附近除了森林和樹叢外，大概也只剩下那臂章是我們唯一會帶上的物品了……帶回去起點……！


　　一想到這裡，忍不住雞皮疙瘩起來，我馬上將兔獸人手上的臂章搶過來，如果我推測沒錯的話，這裡一定藏著那個東西，應該說必須藏著才符合道理。


　　「笨狗你可別把它弄壞啊。」


　　我朝別針固定處稍微施力，果真掉出一顆如黑豆般大小的東西，閃爍著微弱紅光，這是再諜報行動中常用到的信號器，雖然小而不起眼，但是功能強大，只要一被安裝上這機械，不管躲到哪都會被發現。


　　打從我們取得臂章的那刻開始，我們的行動和位置從一開始就被碎鋼摸得一清二楚，捉迷藏裡「藏」的意義早就無所遁形。


　　「可惡，被擺一道了。」我捏碎手中的發信器，但這樣的行為卻無事於補，誰知道那鱷魚會不會早就在我們身上安裝了發信器，要一一找出來肯定會花費不少時間，更何況我們要面對的是隻不知會從哪突然跳出來襲擊的怪物，現在就像是孤立於大海中的小船，隨時都有可能被巨浪淹沒。


　　「除非有方法能馬上找到碎鋼，但這是不可能的吧。」我苦笑，畢竟可行的方法都用盡了，現在也只能全力奔跑，賭上最後一把。


　　「要找Ｂｏｓｓ嗎？我知道他在哪裡喔。」兔獸人不懷好意地回答。


　　「怎麼可能，你別開我玩笑了。」我焦躁地大喊，就算當場有著能夠反追蹤的設備，找到發信來源也要一段時間，到時候我們老早被抓住了。


　　「嘿嘿嘿，現在就讓你看看前輩我的強大！」兔獸人壞壞一笑，而後托住自己雙耳根部，緊閉雙眼集中精神，全神貫注地就像與空氣融為一體，平靜地深呼吸，將微風塞進身體的每個角落，去品嘗、去尋找。


　　「北北西五百公尺處，急促的腳步聲，數量為一，判斷為Ｂｏｓｓ的機率百分之九十九，大約三十秒後就會到達此地。」蹦吉平靜地說：「那雙多次給與我熱情賤踏的腳，我是不可能會認錯了。」


　　「太令人吃驚了。」我不禁讚嘆，方位、距離、數量甚至是對象，都能精確的測量，多麼超規格的聽覺能力，難以想像到讓我有種是玩笑的可能，不過看到蹦吉難得認真的模樣，也不得不讓我選擇去相信。


　　原本以為他只是隻愛吹噓的兔子，沒想到卻隱藏著媲美雷達，如此駭人的能力。


　　「現在才知道誇獎已經太遲了。」蹦吉害臊地轉過頭說：「Ｂｏｓｓ很快就要來了，你有想到啥麼好方法嗎？」


　　「方法有是有，但成功的機率並不大。」而且對我來說，這是最糟糕的選項。「由我來脫住碎鋼的腳步，前輩你就趁機逃跑吧。」


　　自古以來最有效，躲避敵人最後的方法，就是丟下受傷的同伴吸引注意。不過要我丟下隊友甚麼的，我死都做不到。


　　雖然不知道自己能爭取到多少的時間，要是如蹦吉敘述的那樣可怕，我可能連脫住個幾秒都相當勉強，不過我相信前輩，他一定能把臂章送回起點的。


　　「早點說嘛，明明是個這麼棒的方法。」兔獸人一派輕送地將臂章丟到我的手中。


　　「前輩你這個意思是……」


　　蹦吉凜然的神情，雙腳卻顫抖個不停。「我總不可能都把耍帥的機會當讓給你吧。」


　　「你明明在發抖，還是不要勉強吧。」


　　「少囉嗦，這不過是因為等會要跟我最喜歡的Ｂｏｓｓ見面，興奮的顫抖！」從蹦吉那倔強的傻笑看來，這完完全全是再逞強啊！連自己不小心自爆了都沒發覺。


　　「兩個人的勝算總比一個人大吧。」我將臂章丟在地上，站在兔獸人的面前堅決道：「要我丟下身為隊友的前輩，我寧可連勝利都不要。」


　　「隊友嗎……原來你一直都是這樣想的。」蹦吉用力地搖搖頭，張大雙眼地看著我。


　　「當然啦，雖然前輩討厭又自大，確實是我的同伴沒錯。」心頭一熱，又再次不小心地把內心話說出來，不過看兔獸人流露出愉快的表情，該不會是沒聽清楚吧。


　　「那我就得老實說了，你留在這裡簡直是種妨礙。」蹦吉冷冷地說：「你這電燈泡，別打擾我跟Ｂｏｓｓ火熱熱的獨處時間了。」


　　我簡直不敢相信自己耳朵所聽到的。「什麼？我是電燈泡？」這變態簡直欺人太甚，我立刻撿起地上的臂章，調頭準備離去。「前輩我就不打擾你發神經了。」


　　「對了……你叫雷克斯對吧，我們是朋友吧。」兔獸人有精神抖擻地向我道別：「別這麼見外，叫我蹦吉大爺就好了。」


　　我一點也不覺得蹦吉大爺這稱呼有比前輩更加親密啊。


　　直到看不見兔獸人的人影，我以自己最快的速度奔向起點，雖然少了蹦吉吵雜的聲音，寧靜的森林卻無法讓我平靜下來，內心卻有種奇怪的躁動，覺得溫暖、覺得喜悅，覺得有種難以形容，快樂的感覺。


　　朋友……是嗎？僅僅是透過交流，就能達成朋友的條件。總感覺自己掌握了某些關鍵的要素，我卻無法了解其意義，就像是霧裡看花一般。


　　果然，自己還是無法理解嗎？



＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊



（因為之後的Special Time有些擦邊球的成分，為了遵守狼之樂園的規範，還請各位移駕到雲端或是噗浪的部分）

噗浪連結

雲端連結



＊　　　　　　　　　＊　　　　　　　　　＊


　　平和的夜空裡，在月色的光暈下，滿片碎星發出閃耀的光芒，彷彿銀河般目不暇給，一直都不知道原來在這名為「學校」的集中營中，也能看見這麼美麗的夜景，一位高大的獸人則站在這片星空之下。


　　「很漂亮吧，小時候我最喜歡來這地方看星星了。」碎鋼從後方緩緩走過來，平靜地說：「好奇一問，你覺得蹦吉是個怎麼樣的人？」


　　我毫不考慮地老實回答：「一個討厭又自大的蠢蛋。」原本應該是這樣的想法，但是在這次遊戲裡交流後，我卻產生了其他的看法。「吵了點，但是個可愛的傢伙呢。」


　　「畢竟他可是我引以為傲的夥伴之一呢。」鱷魚獸人輕蔑的笑著：「別看他那樣，以前可是連個話都說不好的悶燒兔子啊！」


　　這……還真的是有點難想像呢，蹦吉自閉的模樣，打死我都不會相信。

　　　
　　「很神奇對吧，彼此間透過交流，互相了解對後方，就能夠成為朋友。」碎鋼口氣相當沉穩。我來到這管制區後，從來沒見過如此平靜的他，之前的他隨時隨刻都處於亢奮的狀態。

　　
　　雖然大概的意思我都能了解，但和「朋友的定義」這疑問還是有段差距吧，還是說話裡有著其他我無法了解的含意？總覺得好像是刻意講給我聽的，有種不自在的感覺。

　
　　「但也有著交流後，卻一點也搞不懂的朋友也是存在呢。」再正常部過的話題，鱷魚獸人卻用一種責備的眼神看著我：「甚麼時候才能卸下那道高牆。」


　　「我……聽不懂你在說什麼？」心頭揪了一下，就像是深處的傷口被扯開般的痛楚，不想要面對，不想要承認，腦子陷入一片混亂。


　　「兩個禮拜前，深山的某間別墅發生火災，根據你的說法，剛好也是兩個禮拜前來到這個管制區的，這中間的巧合……」碎鋼自言自語著。


　　據我所了解，那場讓我痛徹心扉的意外，別墅內的人都不是些光榮的人物，為了將事情壓下來，所以依設備老舊引起電線走火的謊言草草結案，但我明明沒跟任何人提起過，鱷魚獸人卻一口咬定和我有所關連。


　　「透過這場遊戲，清楚了解到你的戰鬥能力及生存知識，但那些都不是你這年紀該了解的東西」碎鋼冷冷地說道：「雖然也不像在說謊，不過你一定隱藏了某些重要的事情吧……雷克斯，還是說……」


　　「叫你『赤色獵犬』比較恰當？」



　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　續




　　謝謝大家的觀看，這次距離上次的更新有著一段距離麼！

　　想說提升點文章的質量，這次的跟新竟破天荒地打破紀錄，破萬字了！（歡呼

　　然而赤色獵犬的故事也來到中段，透過這次的機會我來稍微介紹一下角色和標題。

　　「赤色獵犬」主要是以「獸人高校」中雷克斯（小雷），番外性質的故事，主要圍繞在小雷的過去及風記委員之間的互動，同時也會補完一些獸高未提及的劇情。

　　第一章「Ｏｐｅｎｉｎｇ」也就是開場、開局之意，雷克斯作為赤色獵犬的開始。

　　第二章「Ａｍｂｕｓｈ」，軍事術語中有著埋伏的用法，原本該屬於狩獵者的獸人部隊，卻因為黑龍會的埋伏，成為了被狩獵的一方。

　　第三章「Ｓａｃｒｉｆｉｃｅ」在西洋棋中稱作棄子，但依照角度的不同也有「偉大犧牲」的解釋，對於雷克斯來說，這絕對是人生中重要的分捩點。

　　第四章「Ｓｔａｌｅｍａｔｅ」，西洋棋中的「王棋受困」，人生因為迷網而陷入了僵局。

　　第五章「Ｄｅｃｏｙ」可作圈套或引誘，這點我就不多加解釋了（怕捏到）。


　　新版的赤色獵犬，對於角色的翻新和刻畫下了一番苦心，並加入一些舊版沒有的設定（但總覺得角色的存在感還是挺薄弱就是了（哭）。


雷克斯（柴犬）：
作為一個主角，肯定要有過人之處（炸。
從小就接受傭兵的訓練，對於瞄準和射擊相當在行，因為隊長的緣故，並不像一般殺手喪失了人心，又因為隨身赤紅色的圍巾，又被稱作「赤色獵犬」。容易鑽牛角尖，目前正在學習微笑中，對於現代的事物一竅不通，喜歡隊長和新奇的事物。


雷克薩（野狼）：
獸人部隊的隊長，勇敢、溫柔、帥氣的形象，極強大的作戰能力，因為招牌燦爛的笑容而得到「笑狼」的外號，雷克斯重視同伴的精神就是向他學習的，說他是整部作品內我最喜歡的角色，只可惜……。


碎鋼（鱷魚）：
成熟穩重，有著和歲數不相符的縝密心思，脾氣暴躁、好戰的個性，對於說話的技巧並不怎麼擅長。如果單純依照戰鬥力去排名的話，他將是僅次於隊長，第二名的怪物。


蹦吉（白兔）：
原本以為是個口氣狂妄的屁孩，內在卻是個隱性斗Ｍ的變態，喜歡碎鋼，也喜歡碎鋼毆打他，依照本人的說法是：「熱情的悸動」。卻意外地容易害羞，也因為說話不加思考，常常踏到他人的地雷。


冬嶺（黑貓）：
名字聽起來很冷，卻是隻怕冷的黑貓（笑
不愛說話，怕麻煩，可怕的微笑被雷克斯稱作「惡魔黑貓」，一出口的都是些銳利損人的文字，私底下卻意外的關心同伴。


這些大概就是赤色主要的角色，之後可能會根據劇情發展，亂入一些獸高的角色出現，希望別發生角色大混亂（祈禱

那麼，還請大家多多指了！

如果有任何指教和建議，歡迎在下方留言！

也謝謝朋友們幫忙校稿
以及獸文前輩們一直以來的指導！

還有支持著我的人。

同時謝謝秋山遼　繪製的封面圖。

----------


## 黑兔子白墨

安安、這裡是兔子
這篇文章很好看喔！
我最喜歡白兔蹦吉這名口耐的角色www
感覺白兔蹦吉的設定與本兔子的性格很相似耶 :jcdragon-lick: 
ps. 除了變態與屁孩以外、口氣狂妄+隱性抖Ｍ的確很像XD

----------


## 老虎TigerHood

> 安安、這裡是兔子
> 這篇文章很好看喔！
> 我最喜歡白兔蹦吉這名口耐的角色www
> 感覺白兔蹦吉的設定與本兔子的性格很相似耶
> ps. 除了變態與屁孩以外、口氣狂妄+隱性抖Ｍ的確很像XD



抖Ｍ的狂妄兔子萌萌的！

謝謝你的喜歡啊ＸＤ

----------


## 老虎TigerHood

赤色獵犬RedHound 第六章 「Prayer」





(請搭配BGM食用)
BGM:http://vlog.xuite.net/play/WVlMVE9LLTIyOTA5Mzc4LmZsdg==
Sayaka Miki's Theme






　　最悲傷的事莫過於，在痛苦中回憶起昔日的歡笑。
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　──但丁《 神曲》




　　從小到大，我就見識過各式各樣的表情。諂媚、扭曲還是虛假的親切，不過是為了父親工作上的利益而像隻蒼蠅一樣在我們身邊打轉，不至於礙眼，但我也不怎麼喜歡。


　　「肉體可以消逝，但內心的正義必定要堅守到底。」低沉的告誡宛如弔文在我腦中圍繞著，這也是他唯一所留下最後的遺言。


　　碎牙──我的父親，對他的印象僅限於墓碑上頭那張蒼白的照片，肅穆又嚴厲的神情，正確來說我不曾看過他其他的樣子。有時想過就算一次也好，能看見他的笑容那該有多好──然而現在，惱人的蒼蠅早已離去，這份想像卻在父親入棺的那刻成為永遠的遺憾。


　　更加諷刺的是，從不正視過父親的自己，就好比掛著家人名義的陌生人一樣的存在，卻因為他的逝世而開始產生出微妙的興趣。


　　我像著了魔般地不斷尋找和他有關的事物，從父親朋友口中得知，他在「管制區」內從事高階領導工作，雖然嚴格，卻備受他人尊敬。這些都是我不曾了解過，父親的另一面。


　　只知他死於詭譎意外中，一場連環追撞的車禍，父親剛好又是唯一的受難者，就算從外行人的角度來看，也能發現其中的詭異及不自然之處，最後鑒於證據不足的因素，草草地將事件壓下來，真正的死因將永遠隱藏於迷霧中。


　　如果問我說我會不會傷心，答案必然是肯定的。也因此我發誓要找到事件的真相。

　　
　　為了尋找更多的線索，我不斷蒐集著與父親相關的線索，然而在他遺留下筆記的夾層中，我發現一些可疑的物品，一張像是牛皮製的老舊地圖，上頭刻著奇怪的坐標和英文字母──「Utopia」。


　　──直覺告訴我，地圖上的點肯定能找到更多的真相。


　　趁著一個月夜風高的夜晚，隻身前往管制區裡封閉的深山中。根據這份破舊的地圖上記載，有座類似宅邸的標示物深藏於茂密的樹叢中，形成一座天然的堡壘。這些阻礙對於經過嚴格鍛鍊的自己來說，完全不放在眼裡，花些小技巧就能輕鬆通過。


　　「那就是目的地嗎？」我拿起軍用望遠鏡觀察著，壯觀的別墅座落於密林中，破舊的圍牆上纏著藤蔓，雖然表面上杳無人煙，但能夠聽到不小的騷動。


　　正當我打算再接近一點時，一陣陣猛烈的爆炸聲接連響起，連地面都為之撼動，就連我所處不遠的山丘上也能感受到劇烈搖晃。眼前的別墅頓時被大火所吞噬，周圍傳來哀嚎聲，伴隨著烈焰一同燃燒殆盡，


　　深怕自己的行蹤被發現，我趕緊朝別墅的方向奔去，卻在途中的一棵大樹旁，看見一隻滿是血的犬獸人。


　　「你這傢伙沒事吧？」


　　拍拍他的臉頰，掌心還能感覺到些溫度。呼吸微弱，但是從出血量判斷來，還不至於危險，但必須趕緊做緊急處理。


　　我將身上的外套披在他的背上，緩緩地將犬獸人倚靠在我的背脊，施力地往上一抬，輕而易舉地揹起來。

　　
　　雖然當下的我很想直接衝進別墅，可是自己絕不允許丟下任何需要幫助的每一個對象，或許將會錯失掉找到真相唯一的道路，我還是選擇將這名犬獸人的安危擺在第一順位。



　　我端詳一下這名獸人少年，年紀大概介於十四歲左右，身上卻穿著軍事背心。這種深夜裡，滿身是血地倒在僻遠的山壑裡，可疑的地方實在太多，也只能等他清醒後再好好詢問一番。 


　　「冷死了！」一個突如其來的噴嚏聲打斷了我的專注。


　　這麼一嚇任誰都會不爽的，我有些惱怒地說：「我不像你們一樣是恆溫動物，再說我都已經把外套借給你了。」


　　「甚麼外套？」犬獸人迷糊咕噥著：「我還沒死？」


　　對於他愚蠢的反應已經讓我忍無可忍，我爆怒大吼著：「廢話，難不成我是鬼？」


　　事後他向我詢問了目前的地點和救他的原因，我也只能淡淡地回應：「幫助一個人還需要理由嗎？」


　　事後恐怕會因為拯救你而感到可惜，但我完全不會後悔，能夠堅守自己所秉持的正義，一直以來都是我生存的目標。


　　「像你這種濫好人，戰場上一定最先犧牲的。」犬獸人不屑。


　　「何來戰場？睜大眼睛看清楚吧。」


　　可能正如同他所說，就算因為自己的信念而死去我也在所不惜。更何況我反而希望死去的那個人就是自己，我已經不想再體會那種失去重要之人的痛苦了。


　　「為啥麼，每個人都能笑得這麼開心呢？」犬獸人納悶。


　　我開始懷疑自己該不會救了個神經病，這種奇怪的問題就算翻遍全世界，也只有他這奇怪的人才會問吧。我不禁嘆了一口氣：「當然是因為開心才會笑啊，別問這麼詭異的問題啊！」

　　
　　說到這裡讓我不禁想起，我好像也沒見過父親的笑容。

　　至今為止我也幫助過不少人、看過不少的笑容，說穿了自己也不過是為了彌補對父親的那份遺憾，進而自我滿足罷了。不管我做得再多，也無法滿足內心真正所渴求、所期望的……


　　──就算一次也好，我也希望能看見父親的笑容……


　　忽然間一個強勁的衝擊重壓在我的背上，並用力地將我向前一推，整個身體順著力道的方向跌進人群，前方的獸人發出哀嚎，發生了不小的混亂。
　　
　　我立即爬了起來，拍拍身上的灰塵後巡視了一下四周，背上的重擔輕鬆了不少，這才發現那隻犬獸人趁亂逃脫，那隻死狗竟然給我玩陰的。


　　還真是個不要命的傢伙，拖著那麼嚴重的傷口離開，一個弄不好，可是會連小命都賠上。再說我還有著一大堆的問題等著問他，要是他莫名其妙地死在路邊，我這邊可就麻煩了。


　　好險事前早在那笨狗身上的外套藏入發信器，不管是上天還是下海，只要他還穿著那件外套，就永遠逃不出我的手掌心的。


　　順著信號的方位，我來到位於商店街不遠處河堤旁的橋梁，在過去這裡時常舉辦一些活動，可熱鬧的很，可說是極具指標性的地點之一，但是也敵不過時間的洪流失去了人潮，而顯得有些荒涼。


　　橋墩下的陰暗處倚躺著兩位獸人，其中一位就是剛才的犬獸人，虛弱地窩倒在另一隻狼獸人的懷裡。


　　從沒見過的狼獸人，蒼白的面孔正喘著氣，渾身一股刺鼻的血腥味，就算表面上不明顯，仔細瞧還是能看見腹部那駭人的傷口，深及內臟的瘡傷，暗紅色的鮮血不斷湧出，我趕緊拿出手機求救。

　　
　　「別忙了，這一看就知道活不成的。」狼獸人沙啞地說，臉上的表情異常平靜。


　　就算不用他的提醒我也知道，肚子被開了一個大洞，到現在還能維持住意識就已經相當驚人了，根本不敢奢望有得救的機會。但我還是沒辦法冷眼旁觀，就算機會渺茫我也不願意放棄希望。


　　強壓住傷口，如果不能讓這該死的出血停下來，怎麼急救也來不及。


　　「等等……鱷魚獸人……是碎牙嗎？」狼獸人挪動虛弱的身子，突然緊抓住我的手臂。

　　
　　突如其來的舉動讓我十分驚訝，眼前的獸人應該是第一次見面，也不太像是這個「管制區」的居民，父親的名字卻從他口中說出，當下我也只能禮貌性的行禮後，試探道：「家父去世已經好一段時間了。」

　　
　　狼獸人先是愣了一下，隨即又爽朗的大笑起來：「你一定就是碎鋼對吧，和你父親長得簡直一模一樣。」


　　是父親的熟人？從口氣判斷來，面對我似乎也不太陌生，腦中卻一點印象也沒有。


　　「這裡是我和碎牙一起長大的故鄉，雖然彼此的年紀有段差距，但我們的感情一直都很要好。」狼獸人遺憾地說：「最後總算是回到了這裡，只可惜碎牙先一步安息了。」


　　「怎麼可能安息，我父親是被謀殺的！」我激奮的吼著。


　　「我當然知道，他才不是那種會向生命乖乖低頭的獸人。」狼獸人苦笑道：「要不是因為『Utopia計畫』，我們怎麼可能會被逼到這種地步。」


　　「Utopia計畫？」


　　這關鍵字引起我的注意，父親的日記中曾多次提起，但都沒有詳加說明這名詞代表的意義。如果我猜測的沒錯，父親的死亡八成和這計畫脫不了關係。


　　「請你務必告訴我詳情。」


　　「不可以，這不是像你這樣的孩子能夠踏入的領域。」狼獸人一口否決掉。「碎牙肯定也不希望你干涉這件事。」


　　早猜到不會這麼輕鬆問到答案，狼獸人堅定的態度讓我更加確信這點。為了取得這重要的情報，說啥麼我也不能夠放棄。


　　「那隻犬獸人是你很重要的夥伴對吧？」


　　狼獸人豪邁地笑著：「雖然沒有血緣關係，但他可是我引以為傲的兒子呢。」


　　「不過你卻陪不了他到最後了，將最重要的孩子獨自留在這陌生的地方，這樣真的好嗎？」我冷冷地說：「要是你肯告訴我的話，要我照顧好他也不是不可能。」


　　狼獸人收起臉上的笑容，憤怒地看著我。

　　
　　「這是在威脅我？」膨脹的殺氣迎面而來，彷彿要將我吞噬一般。「只要我還剩一口氣在，隨時都有辦法取走你的小命。」


　　「我只想要知道真相，也早就做好心理準備了。」我不甘示弱地回應。

　　
　　場面頓時沸騰起來，雙方嚴陣以待，已達一觸即發的程度，就連大氣也不敢多吸一口，然而打破這尷尬局面的卻是一陣突兀的笑聲。

　　
　　「噗……」狼獸人強忍住笑容，臉紅脖子粗的模樣，就像快憋到內傷一樣。「沒想到碎牙教出一個和他這麼相似的兒子出來。」
　　
　　
　　「我並不覺得像那種不苟言笑的獸人是種讚美。」　　


　　總感覺自己就像是被愚弄一般，最後還被隨意的定論，換作是其他人我早就一拳打下去了。


　　「我只說自己不會親口告訴你，不代表就不會給你提示喔。」狼獸人從胸前的口袋掏出一顆黑色的隨身硬碟，像是警戒些甚麼，偷偷摸摸地塞到我手中。「這樣我也算做好心理準備了，做好在地獄被你父親打個半死的準備，哈哈哈！」


　　狼獸人回到原先一派輕鬆的模樣，剛才的劍拔弩張就好比虛幻一場，一點真實性也沒有。「雖然很想再跟你多聊點，但我的時間恐怕不夠用了。」


　　「有啥麼遺言需要向這小子交代的嗎？」


　　「我相信雷克斯，就算沒有我也能堅強的活下去。」輕撫著懷裡的獸人，狼獸人溫柔的神情透露出無比的溺愛。「我反倒是有句話想和你說……」


　　「你和你的父親一樣，都不是塊說謊的料子呢。」


　　彷彿看穿一切的微笑，原來這大叔從一開始就看穿了我腦子裡的想法，就算他到死都不告訴我關於「Utopia」的事情，我也不可能丟下這隻笨狗不管的決定。

　　
　　不管是交涉還是個性上，從一開始就被對方掌握住，總覺得心裡有些不是滋味，這大概就是所謂的氣場不合吧。



※　　　　　　　　　　　　※　　　　　　　　　　　※


　　「組織旗下的獸人武力部隊嗎……？」漆黑的房間，我仔細瞧著電腦銀幕的光芒，手指無力地敲打鍵盤。


　　從狼獸人大叔手中取得的隨身硬碟中，除了一些普通的報告書和名單外，並無其他特別的地方。我有些搞不懂，單憑這些資訊真的能解開父親遺留下來的謎團嗎？還是說有著其他特別的解讀法存在？


　　我馬上就聯想到帶回來的那隻笨狗──雷克斯──不起眼又弱小的外表，要不是銀幕上這份名單，我壓根不敢相信他是位殺人無數的傭兵，甚至是部隊裡的王牌。

　　
　　自從來到我家後，總是安靜地躺著，要不然就是望著天空發呆，可能那位狼大叔的死亡造成了他不小的傷害，我也一樣是過來人，這種傷痛唯一能依靠的就是等待，等待時間的撫平。

　　
　　最近總算能做一些簡單的交流，雖然我和他認識的時間不長，但卻能感受到他行為上的怪異，刻意和我保持著距離，同時包括他那勉強擠出來的笑容，這讓我不禁開始懷疑，這小子肯定藏著些啥麼。


　　因此我安排了一個場合，表面上是個簡單的尋寶遊戲，我卻在過程途中埋藏著大量的陷阱，這些皆是由風紀委員中手工最為精巧，冬嶺的傑作。在威力和技巧上有著奇蹟般的設計，用來測試這小子的底細再適合不過。

　　結果正如同我所預料，大多數的陷阱並未被觸發，而是以某種形式迴避或拆除掉，正常人不可能有這份能耐，難以置信敏銳的觀察力。


　　這樣讓我產生出拉攏他的想法，考慮到他身上的線索，雖然個性有些古怪，又愛胡思亂想鑽牛角尖，但那冷靜的思考和豐富的作戰經驗，在我深入調查父親的案件裡，絕對是一大強而有力的幫助。

　　
　　一步步慢慢了解他的過程，聽起來也挺耐人尋味的，不過畢竟是要成為夥伴的對象，我倒希望他能主動告訴我一切。


　　「很神奇對吧，彼此間僅透過交流，互相了解後就能夠成為朋友。」我刻意壓低語氣，為自己的威脅增添幾分沉重。「卻也有著刻意避開他人的存在呢。」


　　「我……不懂你在說甚麼？」犬獸人撇開頭，刻意迴避我的視線，輕咬住下嘴唇，焦慮表現得一覽無遺。


　　「兩個禮拜前，人煙稀少的深山中發生了一場火災……」


　　從狼大叔的資料中得知，那天恰巧又是你們小隊突襲的日子，起火點的別墅又是你們的目的地，這世界上不可能有這麼多巧合擠在一起。


　　「雷克斯，你肯定有某些事情瞞著我……」眼神緊抓住目標，彷彿狩獵者般，充滿威脅與逼迫的語氣……


　　「還是說……該稱呼你赤色獵犬？」



※　　　　　　　　　　　　※　　　　　　　　　　　※　　

　　天空飄著渺渺細雨，朝旭斜照在象牙白的墓碑，朦朧的晨曦灑落在滿是青苔的石磚上，吱喳鳥鳴和微風掠過的撲簌聲，置身在清新的氛圍中，連同心靈都洗滌透徹。不同於城市的喧擾，這裡彷彿與自然融為一體。
　
　　「還以為你這顆遲鈍腦袋會花我更多的時間解釋。」鱷魚獸人捧起一束淨白的百合花，溫吞地輕放在墳碑前。木牌上刻著往生者的名諱──「碎牙」及「雷克薩」，聽說這是隊長的要求，能夠與好友一起長眠於生長的故鄉，對他來說應該也算種解脫吧。


　　「你就別挖苦我了。」我小聲地咕噥著。


　　「為何不可？」碎鋼瞇著眼：「有人可是嚇得拔腿就跑。」　　


　　任誰都會嚇一跳吧！一聽到碎鋼說出自己「組織」的代號時，心臟差一點蹦出胸口，腦袋只剩下一個「逃」的念頭。所幸他即時將我抓住並說明了自己的動機，不然當晚我恐怕就要露宿街頭了。


　　聽了碎鋼的計劃後，讓我重新思考著別墅的那場任務，這才發現可疑的地方多到不勝枚舉。


　　明明是項機密任務，知道的人恐怕也只有執行任務的當事人，實在是沒什麼管道洩漏出去。再來就是任務的目的──暗殺黑龍會的首領──既然隊長已經回報了任務失敗的訊息，那為何「組織」並沒有後續的行動呢？彷彿被刻意隱瞞一樣。


　　說不上復仇，我只是不希望同伴們的犧牲白費，假如黑龍會正預謀著甚麼可怕的計畫，我更應該去阻止。雖然被命令要正常的過日子，別再深入任何有關組織的事物，絕對服從也是做為軍人基本的使命，但我這次可是以「雷克斯」的身分做出決定，以一個「普通」的青少年獸人來說，忤逆父親也不為過吧。

　　「找我作同伴真的好嗎？你也知道赤色獵犬的經歷……」我有些不懷好意的說：「搞不好某天深夜裡，我會在你那熟睡的心臟上刺入一把銳利的刀刃也說不定。」


　　「你做不到的。」碎鋼邪邪一笑：「我敢保證。」

　　
　　鱷魚獸人繞到我的身後，雙手突然伸進我的口袋亂鑽，粗糙的鱷皮磨擦布料，大腿就像佈滿千萬隻毛毛蟲般的發癢。


　　「扣除掉自己被打敗的可能性，我不認為你會痛下殺手。」碎鋼從口袋深處掏出一個硬幣大小的機械，頂端閃爍著微弱的紅光，這是我再熟悉不過的東西了，先前還因為這東西吃了大虧。


　　「又是發信器……」我吞了吞口水，啞口無言。


　　從第一次見面的外套上、風紀委員的臂章、最後又在我褲子的口袋內拿出，這鱷魚是多喜歡這探究別人隱私的小裝置啊，已經變態到讓我毛骨悚然的地步，這讓我不禁聯想到，他該不會也在我的房間或是廁所安裝類似的東西吧。


　　「從你和蹦吉的對話看來，你是一位重義氣的獸人，我不認為這世上有怎樣的利益，驅使你做出違背信念的行為。」鱷魚獸人露出善意表情，兩排銳利陰森的白牙卻對準我。「這是最後一個發信器，只要是我的夥伴，我都會給予最基本的尊重。」


　　我已經搞不清這究竟是讚美還是威脅了，和善在他那張兇惡的臉上一點信服力都沒有，反而像個暴君屠殺前的冷笑。簡而言之就是當不成夥伴，也千萬不要與我為敵的意思吧。


　　「不過我可不認為才這單薄的人力，與黑龍會正面衝突會有任何的勝算。」畢竟可是連組織內實力最強悍的獸人部隊，都慘遭滅團的結果，這犯罪組織完全可一點都不能輕視。


　　「這不是廢話嗎？當然得先抓到對方的把柄。」碎鋼打我一拳，貌似對我的疑問感到不滿。


　　「把柄？」


　　「根據我的調查，行事低調的黑龍會，最近卻做出了一件反常又不明所以的行為。」鱷魚獸人冷靜地說：「將一名人類少年以黑龍會的名義安排進入獸人高校，按照規定人類是不得進入獸人的學校的，我懷疑這位人類和黑龍會有著特殊的關係。」

　　
　　「學校？就是那空蕩蕩的集中營，還有既破爛又五顏六色的廁所的地方？」我疑惑道，那裡不是碎鋼的基地嗎？怎麼會和黑龍會扯上關係呢？


　　鱷魚獸人一巴掌打在自己臉上，搖頭嘆氣。「還有時間，我再慢慢跟你解釋吧。」


　　感覺好像瞧不起我似的，內心有點不爽快。


　　「那麼你希望我怎麼做呢？綁架那名人類？從他嘴裡套出情報？最後在滅口？」


　　「傭兵的行為都是這麼極端的嗎。」鱷魚獸人用無奈的眼神鄙視我。「我倒比較希望你能潛入學校，然後從他身上得知黑龍會的秘密。」


　　又再一次被瞧不起，現在是怎樣，說好對同伴最基本的尊重呢，我一定要找個機會反擊他，好消我心頭之氣。


　　「碎鋼！別忘了你還欠我一個回答呢！」我激動地大喊，這可是我從遊戲中獲得的權力，現在正是使用的最好機會。


　　「朋友的定義？好像是這個無聊的問題。」碎鋼不以為然地揮手。


　　「才不是這個，我要問的是更重要的問題。」


　　透過與蹦吉的互動讓我了解到，正因為喜歡才成為朋友，沒有所謂的定義和局限，自然而然地相處在一起。雖然我還有更多不了解的事物，但必須得靠自己力量去挖掘，相信這會比透過他人的解答更具意義。


　　「喔？那我就洗耳恭聽囉。」


　　我現在需要的是其他的問題，一道致命又能攻破碎鋼防線，以下剋上的關鍵，逆轉主權的要素。沒錯，那將會是這隻鱷魚無法招架，最強大的武器。


　　清清嗓子，就像將槍枝上膛一樣，我深深地吸了一口氣，做好將能量全數釋放的準備，第一發就要讓這暴君人頭落地！

　　
　　脫口的文字就像子彈一樣，快速地射穿了鱷魚獸人的耳膜。


　　「碎鋼的□□真的是航空母艦等級的嗎？」　　


　　但緊接而來的不是甚麼華麗的爆炸場景，也不是甚麼慘絕人寰的尖叫聲，取而代之的是一陣沉默的尷尬與冷場……


　　「畢竟約定就是約定，要我告訴你也無妨……」


　　前方龐然大物一步步行動，磨拳擦掌地走向我，臉上似乎被一大片的黑暗所遮掩住，我能清楚感受到無比的怒意。


　　「準備好接受真相帶來的衝擊了嗎？不過是物理方面的喔。」


　　就算我回答還沒，大概也無法停止悲劇的發生了。雖然滿足自己危險的好奇心，卻被暴打一頓，賠上了兩天無法行動的代價……　　


　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　續



後記：

經過證照和學業的摧殘下，這篇新章終於誕生了！
真的是脫了非常的久，在這邊向大家道個歉。

章節也漸漸來到獸高的時間軸，不知大家是否看出了端倪呢？

下次的更新預計是然後期待已久的番外篇（肉文）

還請各位多多指教囉。

最後

因為獸人/人外only場的日期接近，為了準備之餘，更新的時間也一樣不穩定，如有任何的不方便，還請各位多多見諒。


謝謝大家的支持和鼓勵，如果有任何意見和看法

非常歡迎提出來！

您的建議將是我進步的最大依靠和動力！

同時也謝謝校搞者的努力。

----------

